# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر الأربعاء 20/04/2016

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*بتعادل سلبي ضد الوفاق ..المريخ يودع بطولة ابطال افريقيا مرفوع الرأس
ودع المريخ بطولة افريقيا ونزل الى اللعب في الكونفدرالية عقب تعادله امس بدون اهداف ضد وفاق سطيف في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم على ملعب 8 مايو حيث كان المريخ قريبا من التأهل لكن الحظ كان له بالمرصاد لتنتهي المباراة بدون اهدف
الشوط الاول 
انتهي الشوط الاول و الذي رصدته كفرووتر بدون اهداف و الذي بدأ سريعا من الجانبين استهله الوفاق بهجمة في الدقيقة الاولي ابعدها اللاعب بخيت خميس الى خارج الملعب ورد اللاعب تراوري بهجمة شرسة ارتكب معه الدفاع مخالفة تقاضي عنها الحكم داخل منطقة الجزاء
جمال سالم يمنع هدف
ارتكب اللاعب على جعفر خطأ كبير حنما فشل في ايقاف كرة طولية وصلت لعبد المؤمن جابو على حدود الدقيقة الرابعة كاد ان يحرزمنها الهدف الاول لكن جمال سالمكان لها بالمرصاد
في الدقيقة السادسة حصل المريخ مخالفة نفذها اللاعب كوفي ابعدها دفاع الوفاق وعادت الى اللاعب ضفر لكنها لعبها مرت فوق العارضة ضربة مرمي
الوفاق يسيطر ولكن
بعد مرور10 دقاق من الشوط الاول احكم الوفاق سيطرته على الوسطوقاد ثلاث هجمات خطيرة على مرمي المريخ لكن دفاعه كان لها بالمرصاد 
تواصل الاخطاء
على حدود الدقيقة 15 وجد اللاعب جحيط نفسه في وضعية انفراد بالمرمي من عرضة لجابو بين دفاعات المريخ لكنه لعبها في جسم اللاعب على جعفر تمر الى ركلة زاوية لم يحسن التعامل لتمر لضربة مرمي 
اصابة راجي 
تعرض اللاعب راجي عبد العاطي للاصابة في الدقيقة 17 ليخج و يحل مكانه اوكرا
بكري وهدف ضائع
حصل اللاعب بكري عبد العاطي على فرصة هدف محقق لكنه لعب الكرة بعيدة عن المرمي 
مخالفة للوفاق 
في الدقيقة 20 حصل الوفاق على مخالفة نفذها زارة لكن جابو ارتكب مخالفة بالاحتكاك مع جمال سالم 
اوكرا حرك العاب المريخ
عقب دخوله بديلا لراجي حرك اللاعب اوكرا العاب المريخ من الجهة اليسري ليتحول اللاعب كوفي لصناعة اللعب في مكان راجي المصاب 
الوفاق يركز على الجهة اليمني
ركزوفاق سطيف في العابه على الجهة اليسري ولكنه لم يستطع خلالها تحقيق ما يريد و ذلك لتواجد دفاع المريخ بكثافة .
تسديدة قوية 
اطلق اللاعب عبد المنعم جابو تسديدة قوية في الدقيقة 30 لكن جمال سالم كان متفطن وتسلمها باعجوبة وسط دهشة الجماهير التي توقعت ولوج الكرة الشباك في ظل الشرود الذهني لنجوم المريخ و تحديدا في الدفاع 
في الدقيقة 32 عاد اكرم جحنيط بتسديدة قوية من كرة ثابتة كاد ان يغالط بها الحارس جمال سالم لكن كرته مرت فوق العارضة هدف ضائع لاصحاب الارض
هدف ضائع وبطاقة
وجد اللاعب المتسلل امادا داغولو نفسه في مواجهة الحارس جمال سالم لكن الاخير ابعد هدف محقق عن مرماه احتج عليه لاعبي المريخ وخاصة اللاعب بكري المدينة و الذي منح بطاقة صفراء وكان اليوغندي قدحول الكرة لركلة زاوية نفذها جحنيط حولها جمال سالم بقبضة يديه الى خارج الملعب سبقتها اشارة .
ضغط مريخي
في الدقائق الاخيرة من الشوط الاول عاد المريخ الى اجواء المباراة ومارس ضغطا على اصحاب الارض لكنه وجد صرامة دفاعية 
في الدقيقة 44 ارتكب مهاجم الوفاق امادا مخالفة مع حارس المريخ جمال سالم توقف على اثرها اللعب ليتم علاج الحارس و المهاجم الوفاقي
لينتهي الشوط الاول بدون اهداف بين المريخ و الوفاق و الذي بذل فيه لاعبي الفريقين مجودات كبيرة من اجل الوصول الى الشباك 
الشوط الثاني
انطلق قويا وحصل فيه الوفاق على ركلة زاوية لم يحسن هجوم الفريق استغلالها يبطل مفعولها دفاع المريخ
المريخ رد بهجمة شرسة تبادلها اللاعب كوفي مع اوكرا سددها الاخير تسلمها الحارس خيدايرية 
رد الوفاق بهجمة عبر اللاعب جابو احسن اللاعب بخيت خميس التعامل مع كرته التي شكل منها خطرا على مرمي الوفاق حينما لعبها طولية لكن العمري تعامل بذكاء مع تمريرة المدينة وحولها لخارج الملعب 
الجماهير تطلق صافرات الاستهجان 
اطلقت الجماهير صافرات الاستهجان بسبب ضعف اللياقة التي ظهر بها الوفاق في الجزء الاول من الشوط الثاني 
الارسال الطويل اثر على اداء لاعبي الوفاق خاصة خلف المدافعين ليجد اللاعب اوكرا كرة كاد ان يحرز منها هدفا لولا ان كرته مرت الى خارج الملعب
مخالفة للوفاق
في الدقيقة 16 من الشوط الثاني ارتكب اللاعب على جعفر مخالفة نفذها حدوش حولها جابسون الى ركلة زاوية حركت مدرجات الوفاق الذي اشعل جمهوره الالعاب النارية المحظورة .
المريخ يعود
عاد المريخ الى اجواء المباراة في الدققة 64 و قاسم اصحاب الاض الندية و كاد اللاعب اوكرا ان يضعه في المقدمة من كرة قوسية لكنها مرت جوار القائم الايمن لخارج الملعب
تراج الوفاق
تراجع الوفاق في الدقيقة 20 الى الدفاع و ذلكمن اجل الحفاظعلى نتيجة التعادل باعتبار انها تخدم مصالحه في التأهل الى مجموعات الابطال بعكس الميخ يدخل المباراة من اجل الفوزفقطولا شيء سواه
هدف ضائع للوفاق
في الدقيقة 72 كاد اللاعب امادا دغولو ان يحرز الهدف الاول لكن كرته الرأسية لمتكن بالدقة المطلوبة لتمر فوق العارضة هدف ضائع لاصحاب الارض 
في الدقيقة 73 حصل الوفاق على ركلة زاوية نفذها جحنيط مرت الى رمية تماس 
في الدقيقة 75 ارسل اللاعب بن عمري عكسية ابعدها اللاعب ضفر الى وسط الملعب قابلها تراوري الذي لعبها لبكري المدينة لكن دفاع الوفاق ابعد الخطر عن مرمي فريقه
مخالفة مريخية
في الدقيقة 80 حصل المريخ على مخالفة نذها رمضان حولها خديرية الى ركلة زاوية كاد ان يحرز منها على جعفر هدفا للمريخ 
الوفاق يعرض لضغط رهيب 
تعرض الوفاق الى هجم رهيب من المريخ و كاد اكثر من مرة ان يصل المريخ الى شباك حارسه لكن كرات الاحمر كان تنقصها الدقة لتمر لخارج الملعب اخطرها كرة اللاعب اوكرا في الدقيقة 88 التي مرت بعيدة عن مرمي خدايرية ليحرم فريقه من هف محقق لانه كان في مواجهة الحار لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل بدون اهداف ويودع المريخ بطولة افريقيا مرفوع الرأس وينزل للعب في بطولة الكونفدرالية 
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الكاف يعلن موعد قرعة مجموعات الأبطال والكونفيدرالية 
أعلن الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) اليوم الثلاثاء موعد إجراء قرعة دور الثمانية (المجموعتين) لدوري أبطال أفريقيا ودور الستة عشر الإضافي بالكونفيدرالية الأفريقية.
واستقر الاتحاد الأفريقي على يوم الخميس لإجراء القرعة على ان تقام بمقر الكاف بالقاهرة .
وحدد الكاف موعد مباريات الذهاب لدور الستة عشر (الثاني) للكونفدرالية، حيث ستقام خلال الفترة من 6 إلى 8 مايو المقبل، أما لقاء الاياب سيقام بعدها بأسبوع، حيث تلعب الفرق المتأهلة من دور الستة عشر مع الفرق التي ودعت نفس الدور من دوري الأبطال .
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*نقابل حمام يارب ويخلوا الباقين للمجموعات.
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*اجمل شئ. محمد سعيد كامل لم يكتب حتى اللحظة.
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*ابطال المريخ شرفونا كل اللعيبه كانوا فى الموعد الا بكرى المدينه

*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مجلس المريخ يعقد اجتماع حاسم بعد العودة من الجزائرتفيد المتابعات ان المريخ سيعقد اجتماع حاسم بعد عودة البعثة من الجزائر وسيناقش العديد من المواضيع الهامة منها رحلة الفريق للجزائر وتجهيزه للمرحلة القادمة والاتجاه للتجديد للبلجيكي لوك ايمال مدرب الفريق الذي يستحق الاستمرار مع النادي عقب المستوي الذي قدمه المريخ امام وفاق سطيف الجزائري بعد ان كان قريبا من الفوز علي خصمه.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء ماجد وابو البنات على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية والعربية :

* مانشستر سيتي يسقط في فخ التعادل أمام نيوكاسل
* ريال بيتيس يهزم لاس بالماس بهدف قاتل ويدخل منطقة الأمان
* نابولي يحقق فوزاً سهلاً على ضيفه بولونيا بسداسية دون رد
* بايرن ميونيخ يتأهل إلى نهائي كأس ألمانيا 
* إبراهيموفيتش يقود باريس سان جيرمان لنهائي كأس فرنسا
* أيندهوفن يرتقي الى صدارة الدوري الهولندي
* زيسكو الزامبي يتخطى الملعب المالي ويتأهل لدور ال8 إفريقيًا
* الزمالك المصري يتأهل الى دور المجموعات في أبطال أفريقيا
* ساجرادا الأنجولى يطيح بفيتا كلوب الكونغولي إفريقيًا
* الترجي التونسي يتأهل في كأس الاتحاد الافريقي 
* بلووينجز الكوري الجنوبي يتغلب على جامبا أوساكا الياباني أسيويا
* الهلال السعودي يسقط أمام تركتور الإيراني في ابطال آسيا
* الكولومبي اسبريا يحافظ على آمال العين في دوري أبطال آسيا
* الجزيرة الإماراتي يسقط أمام باختاكور الأوزبكي ويودّع البطولة
* الأهلي السعودي يجدد آماله آسيويًا برباعية في الجيش القطري
* جرونينجين يفوز على رودا كيركراده في الدوري الهولندي
* رئيس الفيفا: لقطات الاعادة ستستخدم في مونديال 2018
* انفانتينو يتعهد بتطهير عالم كرة القدم من الفاسدين
* بوروسيا دورتموند يفقد الجابوني بيير إيمريك أوباميانج أمام هيرتا برلين
* إنريكي يتحدى الجميع بلقب الليغا ويرفض الاعتذار لصحفي أغضبه
* إصابة نجمي فولفسبورج قبل مواجهة أوجسبورج الحاسمة
* إيفرتون يخسر جهود جاجيلكا وكولمان أمام ليفربول
* كريستيانو رونالدو يجتمع سرا مع رئيس باريس سان جيرمان
* فيديتش: مانشستر يونايتد بحاجة لقائد قوي في الدفاع
* باريس سان جيرمان يقترب من التعاقد مع مورينيو
* محكمة ألمانية ترفض دعوى قطر ضد رئيس اتحاد الكرة السابق
* فابريجاس: رياض محرز أفضل لاعب في الدوري الإنجليزي
* فتينجر مدرب الآرسنال يتعرض لأسوأ هتافات منذ 19 عاماً من الجماهير
* هونتلار قد ينتقل إلى أياكس في حالة واحدة
* الاتحاد الإنجليزي يوجه اتهامات لناديي نوريتش وسندرلاند
* رئيسة البرازيل: سنقدم أفضل دورة ألعاب أوليمبية رغم الأزمة
* كلوب يضع خطته لتلافي البطاقات الحمراء أمام ايفرتون
* زاباليتا ينتظر تغييرات جوارديولا لمعرفة مستقبله

===== 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 15 :

* مريخ نيالا (-- : --) هلال الأبيض الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

* اهلي الخرطوم (-- : --) الامير البحراوي الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

..................................................  .......

â—„ كأس ألمانيا - نصف النهائي :

* هيرتا برلين (-- : --) بوروسيا دورتموند الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 5

..................................................  .......

â—„ كأس فرنسا - نصف النهائي :

* سوشو (-- : --) مارسيليا الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6

..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - اياب دور ال 16 :

* مازيمبي - الكونجو (-- : --) الوداد - المغرب الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: المغربية الرياضية

* الأهلي طرابلس - ليبيا (-- : --) أسيك - ساحل العاج الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: الليبية الرياضية

* ماميلودي - جنوب أفريقيا (-- : --) فيتا كلوب - الكونجو الساعة: 20:30 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

* الأهلي - مصر (-- : --) يانغ أفريكانز - تنزانيا الساعة: 20:30 .. القناة: الحياة

* النجم الساحلي - تونس (-- : --) إنييمبا - نيجيريا الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: الوطنية

..................................................  .......

â—„ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - دوري ال 16 (1) :

* سبورت فيلا - أوغندا (-- : --) الفتح الرباطي - المغرب الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

* ميدياما - غانا (-- : --) اهلي شندي - السودان الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

* إنبي - مصر ( -- : --) مونانا - الجابون الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: النيل الرياضيّة

* مصر المقاصة - مصر (-- : --) القسنطينى - الجزائر الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

* الكوكب المراكشي - المغرب (-- : --) مولودية وهران - الجزائر الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: الجزائرية

..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري أبطال آسيا - المجموعات :

* سيدني - أستراليا (-- : --) دياموندز - اليابان الساعة: 13:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

* طوكيو - اليابان (-- : --) جيونبك - كوريا الجنوبية الساعة: 13:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

* سيئول - كوريا الجنوبية (-- : --) بوريرام - تايلاند الساعة: 13:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 7

* شاندونغ - الصين (-- : --) سانفريس - اليابان الساعة: 14:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 1

* جيانغسو - الصين (-- : --) بيكامكس - فيتنام الساعة: 15:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

* النصر - الإمارات (-- : --) لوكوموتيف - أوزبكستان الساعة: 16:55 .. القناة: beIN Sports 9

* بونيودكور - أوزبكستان (-- : --) لخويا - قطر الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 1

* الاتحاد - السعودية (-- : --) سباهان - إيران الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 9

* اصفهان - إيران (-- : --) النصر - السعودية الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 1

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 34 :

* ليفربول (-- : --) إيفرتون الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

* مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) كريستال بالاس الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 34 :

* ديبورتيفو لاكورونا (-- : --) برشلونة الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

* أتلتيك بيلباو (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 9

* ريال مدريد (-- : --) فياريال الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإيطالي - الأسبوع 34 :

* يوفنتوس (-- : --) لاتسيو الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

* روما (-- : --) تورينو الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 10

* جنوى (-- : --) انتر ميلان الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 12

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ كأس ألمانيا - نصف النهائي :

* بايرن ميونيخ (2 : 1) فيردر بريمن

..................................................  .......

â—„ كأس فرنسا - نصف النهائي :

* لوريان (0 : 1) باريس سان جيرمان

..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - اياب دور ال 16 :

* زيسكو - زامبيا (2 : 1) الملعب - مالي
* مولودية بجاية - الجزائر (1 : 1) الزمالك - مصر
* وفاق سطيف - الجزائر (0 : 0) المريخ - السودان

..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري أبطال آسيا - المجموعات :

* غامبا - اليابان (1 : 2) سوون - كوريا الجنوبية
* بوهانج - كوريا الجنوبية (0 : 2) إيفرجراند - الصين
* شنغهاي - الصين (3 : 1) ميلبورن - أستراليا
* ناساف - أوزبكستان (1 : 1) العين - الإمارات
* الهلال - السعودية (0 : 2) تركتور - إيران
* الجيش - قطر (1 : 4) الأهلي - السعودية
* الجزيرة - الإمارات (1 : 3) باختاكور - أوزبكستان

..................................................  .......

â—„ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - دوري ال 16 (1) :

* الملعب القابسي - تونس (3 : 0) زاناكو - زامبيا
* ساجرادا - أنغولا (2 : 0) موكاندا - الكونجو
* الترجي - تونس (3 : 0) عزام - تنزانيا

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - أسبوع مؤجل :

* نيوكاسل يونايتد (1 : 1) مانشستر سيتي

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 34 :

* إسبانيول (1 : 1) سيلتا فيغو
* ريال بيتيس (1 : 0) لاس بالماس

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإيطالي - الأسبوع 34 :

* نابولي (6 : 0) بولونيا

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفاق سطيف الجزائري الى دور المجموعات في أبطال أفريقيا

الجزائر - كووورة

حجز وفاق سطيف الجزائري، مقعدا له في دور المجموعات لدوري أبطال أفريقيا، بعدما تعادل سلبيا أمام المريخ السوداني بملعب الثامن مايو، مستفيدا من التعادل الإيجابي الذي عاد به من أم درمان.

دخل وفاق سطيف اللقاء بقوة وبادر إلى الهجوم في الدقائق الأولى، بواسطة عبد المؤمن جابو وحدوش وداجولو، لكن نقص التركيز وغياب الفعالية حال دون الوصول إلى شباك حارس المريخ السوداني جمال سالم.

كان وفاق سطيف فرض التعادل الإيجابي 2-2 في لقاء الذهاب بالخرطوم، وهو ما سمح له بالتأهل إلى دور المجموعات الذي أقصي منه في النسخة السابقة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ السوداني يشيد بلاعبيه رغم الخروج الافريقي

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت



 لوك إيمَل 


أشاد  البلجيكي لوك إيمَل المدير الفني لفريق المريخ السوداني بآداء لاعبيه أمام  وفاق سطيف الجزائري، رغم حزنه وتحسره على الخروج من دوري أبطال افريقيا  قبل الوصول لدور المجموعات، واعدا بالأفضل في بطولة الاتحاد الافريقي.

كان  المريخ فرض التعادل السلبي على مضيفه وفاق سطيف في ملعب الأخير مساء  الثلاثاء، ولكنها لم تكن نتيجة كافية لتأهل الفريق السوداني الى مرحلة  المجموعات، لأن سطيف فرض عليه التعادل 2-2 في لقاء الذهاب، ليستفيد الاخير  من افضلية الهدف في ملعب المنافس.

وقال المدير الفني للمريخ  السوداني بعد مباراة الثلاثاء: "أولا أشيد باداء اللاعبين طوال شوطي  المباراة.. دفعنا قبل نهاية المباراة بأربعة مهاجمين بغرض زيادة فرص  التسجيل، ولكننا لم نوفق".

اضاف: "عموماً، أنا راض عن الآداء، وسوف نسعى لتقديم الأفضل في بطولة كأس الاتحاد الافريقي".

أما  الفرنسي ألن جيجز المدير الفني لوفاق سطيف، فقال: "لقد كانت المباراة ضد  المريخ السوداني صعبة جدا، ولكن ما ساعدنا هو نتيجة التعادل 2-2 التي خرجنا  بها ذهاباً، حيث إستفدنا منها للضغط على المريخ في الشوط الأول، كما نجحنا  في المحافظة على شباكنا نظيفة أمام فريق كبير كالمريخ، واعجبني حارس  مرماه".

ختم: "سوف نقدم الافضل خلال مشوارنا بمرحلة المجموعات".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب الشباب السوداني يكسب شكواه ضد كينيا ويتأهل افريقياً

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

تأهل منتخب الشباب السوداني إلى المرحلة التالية من تصفيات أفريقيا لمنتخبات تحت 21 سنة، والتي ستقام نهائياتها في زامبيا عام 2017، حيث كسب السودان شكواه التي تقدم بها ضد نظيره الكيني في مباراة المنتخبين بالدور الأول، والتي جرت بإستاد حليم/شداد بالعاصمة السودانية الخرطوم يوم 3 أبريل/نيسان الجاري، وانتهت بالتعادل 1-1.

بهذا القرار، فإن المنتخب السوداني سوف يواجه منتخب مالي في يونيو/حزيران المقبل.

وارسل الإتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم "كاف" خطابين لكل من الإتحادين السوداني والكيني مساء الثلاثاء، يبلغهما القرار، في وقت كان "" قد نشر خبرا فوريا بعد نهاية مباراة المنتخبين الأولى.

وأعلن أمين صندوق إتحاد الكرة السوداني أسامة عطا المنان عن كسب السودان الشكوى، وتقدمه للمرحلة القادمة من البطولة.

من ناحية اخرى، تحدث المدرب العام لمنتخب الشباب السوداني رضا عبد الحميد عن تفاصيل الشكوى، وقال في تصريح لموقع "": "لاحظنا أن هناك 5 لاعبين من المنتخب الكيني عند مرحلة التأكد من الجوازات بواسطة الحكم، كتب رسميا أنهم من مواليد 1996، في وقت حدد فيه الإتحاد الأفريقي أن البطولة خاصة باللاعبين من مواليد 1997، وعلى هذا الأساس رفعنا الشكوى والتي كانت مضمونة".

أعلن الإتحاد الكيني بشكل رسمي في وقت متأخر من مساء الثلاثاء، عن علمه بقرار الإقصاء من البطولة، وأكد أنه سيستأنفه، ولكنه في ذات الوقت حمل مراقب المباراة المسؤولية، لأنه سمح للمنتخب الكيني بإشراك اللاعبين.

وقال المدير التنفيذي للإتحاد روبرت موثومي في تصريحات رسمية لوسائل الإعلام الكينية: "الإتحاد الكيني يدرك عدالة أحكام الإتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم على جميع إتحاداته، ولهذا وجد قراره الإعتراف منا".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأهلي شندي في مواجهة مصيرية أمام ميديما الغاني إفريقيًا

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

يخوض فريق الأهلي شندي في السادسة مساء الأربعاء، مباراة العودة أمام مضيفه ميديما الغاني، بملعب "إيسيبون" بمدينة سيكوندي الواقعة غرب البلاد ضمن دور ال16 ببطولة كأس الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم.

وتبدو مهمة الأهلي شندي صعبة لكنها ليست مستحيلة، فقد تعادل الفريق بملعبه مع ضيفه الغاني سلبيا في مباراة الذهاب بمدينة شندي، ولهذا فإن الأهلي وحتى يضمن تأهله للمرحلة التالية سيكون بحاجة للفوز الصريح بأي نتيجة كخيار أول، أو التعادل بأي نتيجة إيجابية ليضمن احتساب أي هدف له هناك بهدفين في ملعب منافسه، أو فرصة المحافظة على التعادل السلبي في المباراة الأولى كخيار ثالث للوصول لمرحلة الركلات الترجيحية التي يكون الأمر فيها متروكا للحظ.

وغادر الأهلي شندي إلى غانا قبل 5 أيام كاملة من المواجهة، أقام في أكرا ليومين تدرب خلالهما بنجاح بملعب ليزي الرياضي، قبل أن يتجه إلى مدينة سيكوندي الإثنين وخاض تدريبه الرئيسي بملعب المباراة.

ويتوقع أن يخوض الأهلي شندي المباراة بأفضل تشكيل عنده والذي يضم الحارس الدولي السوداني يسن في المرمى، سفاري والعاجي محمد سيلا وفارس في قلب الدفاع، مجاهد فاروق ومهيد خالد إدريس وعماريه في الوسط، أما الهجوم فيتوقع أن يلعب فيه النيجيري كليتشي ومحمد كوكو.

أما صاحب الأرض ميديما الغاني فإنه إنزعج لخسارته بملعبه في الدوري الغاني بداية هذا الأسبوع، لكن مديره الفني السويدي توماس ستراند أكد مقدرة فريقه على تخطي الأهلي شندي.

 وقال في تصريحات لصحيفة "جرافيك" الغانية إنه مدرك أن فريق ميديما بات ممثلا للكرة الغانية الوحيد في البطوولات الأفريقية.

 وأضاف: "ستكون مباراة صعبة لكن بطبيعة الحال سوف نفوز لأجل غانا. لقد عشت في غانا لعدة سنوات لذا أعرف عن أي شئ أتحدث، وسوف تكون تلك هديتنا للناس إذا ما أديرت المباراة بشكل عادل".

وقال المدرب السويدي لميديما الغاني إنه عازم على قيادة فريقه لمنطقة المال "المجموعات"، وأنهم ذاهبون يوم لمباراة يوم الأربعاء للقيام بكل ما يلزمهم من عمل للفوز بها.

وقال إنه يمتلك لاعبين جيدين وأنه واثق من أنهم سوف يرتقون لمستوى المباراة.

يذكر ان مباراة الأهلي شندي مضيفه ميديما الغاني يديرها طاقم تحكيم من غينيا بيساو.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ نيالا والأهلي الخرطوم أمام اختبار صعب في الدوري السوداني

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

يواجه كل من مريخ نيالا والأهلي الخرطوم تحديا كبيرا في المرحلة 17 من الدوري السوداني الممتاز، وذلك أمام هلال الاُبَيِّض والأمير البحراوي توالياً، يوم الاربعاء.

على استاد مدينة نِيالا جنوب غرب السودان، يستضيف الوافد الجديد مريخ صاحب العروض القوية، ضيفه هلال الاُبَيِّض، في مباراة يتوقع لها أن تأتي مثيرة وقوية من واقع موقف الفريقين في البطولة.

اصحاب الارض الذين حققوا إنتصارات مفاجئة في أول تجربة صعود لهم، وإحتلوا المركز الخامس برصيد 26 نقطة، يواجهون فريقا كان مرشحا للعب دور الحصان الأسود، ولكنه إنتكس في النتائج وتعثر، وظل يبحث عن الفوز لعدة جولات، وقد صمم لاعبوه على أن عودة الفريق للمسار الصحيح ستكون عبر مريخ نيالا.

يحتل هلال الأبيض الترتيب السابع برصيد 19 نقطة.

من جانبه، فإن الأهلي الخرطوم المتعثر في الآداء والنتائج، يواجه مساء الأربعاء بإستاد المريخ تحديا أمام الوافد الجديد الأمير البحراوي، الذي لم يتذوق طعم الخسارة في 4 مباريات متتالية.

الأمير في المركز الاخير بـ10 نقاط، بينما يحتل الأهلي الخرطوم المركز 13 بـ14 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*Kola Mohammed
24 دقيقة ·

في حفظ الله ورعايته بعثة المريخ تغادر مدينة العلمة في طريقها الي العاصمة الجزائرية وستتجه مباشرة لمطار هواري بومدين ومنه عبر الخطوط الجوية القطرية عند الساعة 3:50 عصرا وستصل مطار الدوحة عند الساعة الحادية عشر مساء اليوم وتمكث قرابة ال9 ساعات بالدوحة ومن ثم تغادر الي الخرطوم عند الساعة الثامنة صباحا وستصل الي مطار الخرطوم عند الساعة الحادية عشر ونصف صباح غد الخميس بمشيئة الله ..

دعواتنا للبعثة بسلامة الوصول ..


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اول ناد جزائري يفعلها 3 مرات تواليا ... وفاق سطيف إلى الدور الحاسم!

الشروق أونلاين الجزائرية

بلغ نادي "وفاق سطيف" لكرة القدم، ليلة الثلاثاء، مرحلة المجموعات لكأس رابطة أبطال إفريقيا رغم تعادله سلبا على أرضه أمام "المريخ" السوداني (لقاء الذهاب انتهى 2 – 2)، وصار النسر الأسود أول ناد جزائري يخوض مرحلة مجموعات المنافسة القارية الأغلى ثلاث مرات تواليا.

على ملعب الثامن ماي 45 بسطيف، لم تكن مهمة النسور سهلة ضدّ خصم تعوّد على التألق إفريقيا، وبدا واضحا أنّ أشبال "غيغر" واجهوا شبح الإرهاق بالتزامن مع سعيهم لتحجيم "المريخ"، بيد أنّ أبناء الهضاب عرفوا كيف يسيّرون المواجهة، وأهدروا عدة فرص تهديفية عبر "جحنيط" و"كنيش" الذي كان قاب قوسين أو أدنى من التسجيل لولا العارضة الأفقية.

ويبقى الأهم هو مرور الوفاق إلى الدور الحاسم، ما يشكّل إنقاذا لموسم أسود.

من جانب آخر، نجح وفاق سطيف في الثأر لنفسه من "المريخ" الذي أقصاه من دور المجموعات لرابطة أبطال إفريقيا 2015، حين انتهى لقاء الذهاب بسطيف بالتعادل (1 – 1)، قبل تفوق المريخ في جولة الردّ بهدفين دون ردّ.

وحفظ بطل إفريقيا 2014 مجددا ماء وجه الكرة الجزائرية التي سيمثلها النسور فحسب في محطة المجموعات بعد خروج "مولودية بجاية" وغداة سنة واحدة على السابقة التاريخية التي شهدت حضور "وفاق سطيف" إلى جانب "اتحاد الجزائر" و"مولودية العلمة" في الدور الحاسم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبارك سليمان يشرف على الهلال السوداني في الدور الاول

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

كشفت مصادر موثوقة في نادي الهلال السوداني لموقع "" مساء الثلاثاء، أن المدير الفني الحالي مبارك سليمان، سوف يشرف على الفريق حتى نهاية الدور الأول من بطولة السودان، قبل أن يتولى المدير الفني الجديد الروماني إيلي بلاتشي المهمة رسميا.

كان سليمان تولى مهمة المدير الفني مؤقتا بالأزرق السوداني، خلفا للمصري طارق العشري الذي ترك الفريق من تلقاء نفسه، وغادر إلى بلاده مصر صباح السبت الماضي، ليشرف الاول على الفريق مباشرة في مباراته التي فاز بها أمام الأمل عطبرة بالبطولة المحلية.

من ناحية اخرى، قام الأمين العام لنادي الهلال السوداني عماد الطيب المحامي بتسليم الروماني إيلي بلاتشي صباح الثلاثاء صورة عن العقد الذي سوف يوقعه مع النادي لاحقا حال الإتفاق على بنوده.

حمل المدرب الروماني معه تفاصيل العقد، وتوجه لمدينة عطبرة شمال السودان لمقابلة المدير الفني المكلف مبارك سليمان، وقد إجتمع به وقرر العودة إلى الخرطوم مساء الثلاثاء.

يذكر أن الروماني وصل الخرطوم صباح الإثنين، قبل أن يلتقي برئيس الهلال أشرف الكاردينال، وإتفق معه مبدئيا على تولي المهمة خلفا للمصري طارق العشري.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
بقلم : معاذ ابومؤيد
وداعا الابطال وحباب الكونفدرالية

الجميع يقول قدر الله وماشاء فعل
الحمد لله علي روح الشفوت
وشكرا لكل من دعاء سرا او جهرا
المجنونة قالت لا فقط!!!!
تفائلنا امس وكانت علي التكة وتفاؤلنا يتحقق …
المؤشرات ظهرت علي الاداء
مريخ الشوط التاني مختلف تماما
لكن الحصل حصل
شكرا لمن تكبد عناء السفر من اجل الزعيم ….
شكرا ألتراس ومحبي الزعيم
شكلتم لوحة في المدرجات،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
معظم المريخاب وشفوت المدرج راضين عن الاداء ومحبطين فقط للخروج ….
سطيف أربعة مباريات لم يهزم المريخ …
فريق يملأ العين ويدفق ..
الشوط الثاني كان غير…
لكن فقدنا درهم الحظ وقنطار الشطارة…
إعلام ضيع المباراة الاولي بالضغط النفسي!!!
ومعسكر القاهرة القشة التي قصمت ظهر البعير …
ومعسكر الخرطوم ناس داخلة وناس طالعة ضيعت المجهود…
القادم اجمل بإذن الله
الناس تركز وتستقبل الشفوت،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
بعد دا الكلام دخل الحوش
والبيت لازم يكون مكنس ومرشوش
القادم محتاج الوقفة الصاح
محتاج لينا كلنا شفت شفت
بس ايمال لو جلس مطلوب مساعد وطني وفورا !!!
ومحتاجين لمدير كرة برضو
طلبين مفروض يجهزوا قبل وصول البعثة للسودان …
اللاعبين اجتهدوا بعيد عن قدرات المدرب وعملوا العليهم و ذيادة،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ماحنفصل في اداء اللاعبين ولاحنقول العبء كان علي مين
لكن حنقول المدرب أتأخر في التبديل،،،،
وحنستعد للقادم بحمرة عين
والمركب ما زالت تبحر في عالم البطولات الافريقيه ولاعزاء للناس المنتظرة الفضيحة المكتوبة في السبورة،،،
لكن عشم ابليس في الجنة !!
عشمهم طلع فشوش
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ختاما
ندعم الفريق ونستعد للغريق
الجاي لايقبل القسمة علي اتنين
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج وندعم ونشجع ونتفرج …
امبارح فرجتنا كانت مختلفة لانها كانت متوترة والناس اعصابها بايظة …
لكن بعد الدقيقة خمستاشر من الشوط التاني الناس اتحكرت والعوازل شتت …
ورجعت روح السنة الفاتت مع بعض الهنات والتقصير ..
ياريت تستمر روح الشوط التاني في مقبل المباريات …
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة أخيرة
مريخنا محتاج اضافات
وأيام تفصلنا من التسجيلات
ومن اسه لازم نستعد للمباريات
الدعم المعنوي مطلوب حتى في التدريبات
سمعتوني ياشفوت المدرجات
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
مريخنا دايما مفرحنا حتى وهو خرج من اقوى البطولات…
الاداء اسعد المدرجات
لولا بعض الاخفاقات رحلتنا كانت في المجموعات..
باكر نعود بالتفصيل للاخفاقات
شكرا للجميع
والقادم اجمل بالتكاتف ياحلوين
••••••••••••••••••••••••••

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب الوفاق: المريخ وضعنا في موقف صعب


أبدى السويسري الان غيغر المدير الفني لوفاق سطيف الجزائري سعادته بتأهل فريقه لمرحلة المجموعات من دوري الأبطال على حساب المريخ لكنه كشف أن فريقه عانى الكثير في المباراة حتى يتغلب على المريخ قبل أن يكتفي في الأخير بنتيجة التعادل السلبي والتي كانت كافية لترشح فريقه للمجموعات وذكر غيغر أن المباراة كانت تحت ضغط رهيب بالنسبة للوفاق الذي كانت الجماهير تتوقع منه الكثير على خلفية النتيجة الجيدة التي حققها الفريق في جولة الذهاب في حين لم يكن للمريخ ما يخسره وبالتالي بنى الفريق استراتيجيته على أداء دفاعي في الشوط الأول يخرج به بالشباك نظيفة حتى ينفتح الفريق هجوماً في الشوط الثاني لأن الفوز ولو بهدف وحيد كان يكفي لترشح الأحمر لمجموعات الأبطال وأضاف: كنا نفكر بجدية في إحراز هدف مع بداية المباراة وصنعنا فرصاً حقيقية كانت كفيلة بوصولنا للشباك الحمراء لكن اصطدمنا بسوء طالع حقيقي وكان حارس المريخ مميزاً للغاية وعرف كيف يصل لأصعب الكرات دون أن تهتز شباكه مشيراً إلى أن النتيجة التي انتهى عليها الشوط الأول ألقت عبئاً كبيراً على الوفاق وجعلته يلعب تحت ضغط لا مثيل له في الشوط الثاني وأشاد غيغر بفريق المريخ وقال إنه يضم لاعبين مميزين من أصحاب الخبرة والتمرس متوقعاً أن يمضي الأحمر إلى مراحل بعيدة في البطولة الكونفدرالية في نسختها الحالية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ يشيد باللاعبين رغم الخروج 

 
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

اشاد المدير الفني للمريخ لوك ايميل بلاعبي الفريق و  قال انهم ادوا مباراة رفيعة المستوى ضد وفاق سطيف وعبث لهم الحظ في اكثر  من مناسبة كانوا قريبين فيها لهز الشباك مشيرا الي ان نتيجة الخرطوم اهلت  الوفاق فضلا سوء الطالع و اكد ان فريقه سيكون له شانا كبيرا في  الكونفدرالية و مرشح للوصول الي النهائي 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
تأهل أهلي شندي وتحول المريخ للكونفدرالية يربك اللجنة المنظمة ويفرض عليها تمديد الدورة الأولى للممتاز

سيتسبب تحول المريخ للعب في البطولة الكونفدرالية وخوضه لمباراتين في دور الترضية في إرباك برمجة الدورة الأولى لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز والتي تقرر ان تنتهي في السابع من مايو المقبل بلقاء الهلال والمريخ في ختام الدورة الأولى سيتسبب تواجد المريخ في الكونفدرالية في تأجيل بعض مباريات الفريق في الممتاز حتى تسنح له الفرصة لأداء مباراتيه في دور الترضية الأمر الذي سيجعل اللجنة المنظمة تضطر لتحديد موعد بعيد لنهاية الدورة الأولى والتي قد تستمر حتى أواخر مايو المقبل وكذا الحال سينطبق لأهلي شندي الذي ستضطر اللجنة المنظمة لتأجيل بعض مبارياته حال نجح في خطف بطاقة التأهل لدور الستة عشر مكرر على حساب مدياما الغاني الذي يواجهه عصر الأربعاء بغانا في إياب الدور الثاني من البطولة الكونفدرالية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
التفريط في البقعة اخرج المريخ

*خرج المريخ من دوري ابطال افريقيا ودفع ثمن التفريط غاليا بعد ان قبل علي ملعبه هدفين كفلا للوفاق الصعود لدور المجموعتين الذي كان بإمكان المريخ التواجد فيه لو لم يفرط في اللقاء الأول الذي قطع تذكرة خروج مبكرة للمريخ.

*مباراة امس خاضها المريخ بصورة متميزة زادت من حسرة الخروج الذي كان يمكن للمريخ ان يتفاداه لو تعامل مع المباراتين بذات التركيز لكن للأسف لم يحدث هذا وفرض لاعبوا المريخ على أنفسهم وجماهيرهم خوض غمار من نوع آخر في بطولة الكونفدرالية التي تحاشينا الحديث عنها لاننا كنا نؤمن بأن كرة القدم ليس معها مستحيل والمريخ بالأمس كان بمقدوره قهر الوفاق الذي اوضحت مباراة الأمس انه ليس بالقوة التي تسقط المريخ من هذا الدور لكنها الأخطاء الساذجة والتفريط الكبير الذي إقتال طموحات الأحمر في الإستمرار في بطولة كنا نود ان تستمر فيها المشاركة الحمراء حتي موعد التتويج.

*المريخ رغم خروجه امام الوفاق إلا انه لعب مباراة كبيرة أكدت علي قيمته كفريق كبير بعد ان جعل الوفاق يدافع طوال دقائق الشوط الثاني الذي نشط فيه الأحمر بصورة كبيرة واستطاع ان يحبس أنفاس الجزائري في الوسط والدفاع لكنه رغم ذلك فشل في الوصول لمرمى الحارس خدارية وهذا الفشل له عدة أسباب من بينها عدم تركيز لاعبوا المريخ على لعب الكرات العكسية التي تمثل لدفاع الوفاق نقطة ضعف بارزة فمن خلال أربعة مواجهات للاحمر امام الوفاق سجل المريخ امام الفرقة الجزائرية ثلاث مرات من كرات عكسية والمباراة الماضية عاد فيها المريخ من بعيد بفضل عكسيات الغاني المتميز كوفي لكنها غابت في مبارة الحسم والتي كان لزاما علي المريخ ان يزور فيها شباك الجزائري ان اراد الإستمرار واستغربنا للأمانة من سلبية لاعبي المقدمة الحمراء خاصة تراوري وبكري فهذا الثنائي كان يعول عليه الجميع لكنه خرج خالي الوفاض بعد الطريقة العشوائية التي لعب بها هذا الثنائي الذي يملك إمكانات كبيرة لكنه يهدرها دوما بهكذا اداء سلبي يدفع ثمنه الفريق المريخي الذي كان اليوم في امس الحوجة لزيارة شباك الجزائري.

*خروج المريخ امام الوفاق وهبوطه للكونفدرالية قلنا من قبل انه لن يقلل من قدر المريخ الذي اثبت رغم الخروج الحزين انه كان بالإمكان أفضل مما كان.

لوك ايميال ادار اللقاء بصورة جيدة لكن نعيب عليه عدم تداخله أثناء مجريات اللقاء ونعيب عليه عدم وضعه لخطة واضحة للوصول لمرمى الجزائري خاصة انه من خلال المباراة وضح إهتمامه بالجوانب الدفاعية والتركيز الكبير للاعبيه في وسط الملعب فهذه كلها جزئيات تحسب لإيميال لكن الذي لم نستسيقه ونفهمه كيف لمدرب يحتاج للتسجيل كي يضمن التأهل ان يتفرج علي لاعبي المقدمة في فريقه وهم يلعبوا بهذ الصورة العشوائية كيفما ما اتفقوا.

*الأنانية التي مارسها الثنائي تراوري وبكري ضاعفت من صعوبة الوصول لشباك الجزائري الذي وضح انه فريق محظوظ فقط خاصة وانه أحرز هدفين امام المريخ علي ملعبه ما كان سيحلم بهما لو أعطى المريخ المباراتين ذات الإهتمام والحزم.

وهج اخير

*خرج المريخ مرفوع الرأس بعد ان حاصر الوفاق وكتم علي أنفاس جماهيره التي تنفست الصعداء بعد صافرة قاسما.

*الوفاق ليس بالفريق الذي يقصي المريخ لولا رعونة وأخطاء البقعة التي أخرجت المريخ.

*فريق قلناها من قبل يعتمد علي ثنائي فقط وهما داقلو وجابو وبعد ان اوقف لاعبوا المريخ هذا الثنائي ذهبت خطورته ادراج الرياح ومع ذلك خرج المريخ بعد ان عجز عن التسجيل في أهم مبارياته.

*البلجيكي مطالب بمراجعة حساباته تماماً لان الجماهير المريخية لايمكن لها ان تحتمل خروج آخر للمريخ في دور الترضية.

*غاب امير وخرج راجي مصابا ومع ذلك لعب المريخ مباراة كبيرة كان بالإمكان ان تنقله لدور المجموعتين لولا خساراته هنا بالتعادل المرير.

*الخروج امام الوفاق يجب ان يجعل الجميع في البيت المريخي ان يعيدوا حساباتهم جيدا قبل ان نفاجأ بخروج آخر سيكون أكثر مرارة من الحالي الذي يبقى تعويضنا فيه هو الإستمرار في بطولة الكونفدرالية والعمل بقوة علي إحرازها.

*المريخ لم يكن سيئا بالأمس لكن جميع الأجواء كانت سيئة وسنعود لهذا الأمر خلال الأيام القادمة والتي سنوضح فيها الكثير حول الأوضاع المحيطة بالمريخ والتي أعتقد انها شكلت حلقة جهنمية ظلت تضيق حول العنق الحمراء حتي دفع ثمنها المريخ خروج مرير من دور الستة عشر كان بالإمكان تفاديه امام فريق لم يكن يملك أدوات إزاحة المريخ لكننا منحناها له علي طبق من ذهب.

*غدا سنعود للقاء بشئ من التفصيل.

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*حباب الكونفدراليه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى
مباراة مجنونة

قدم نجوم المريخ مستوى مميزا في شوط اللعب الاول وكانوا هم الاميز و الاخطر لانهم اوقفوا الوفاق في حدوده بل كانوا قريبين من الفوزبه لولا سوء الطالع الذي لازم لاعب الفريق بكري المدينة و الذي وجد هدية من رياض حنيش لكنه استعجل في التعامل معها
كنا على ثقة بان دفاع الوفاق الذي كان يرجف مثل (نار القصب ) سيهدي المريخ على الاقل هدف او هدفين لكن بكري وداها الكشافات
نجوم المريخ كانوا كبارا في تعاملهم مع المباراة رغم الضغط الرهيب الذي وجدوه من الجمهور الوفاقي الشرس
المدرجات تغلي كالمرجل ولكن الملعب من جانب الابيض لم يكن موجودا بل كان هناك فريق واحد لكنه لم يملك جرأة الهجوم لانه التزم بالدفاع الصارم .
بكاري غساما اكد ان التحكيم الافريقي لا زال يعاني و انه لن يغالط الواقع ولكن يكون بعكس الصورة المعروفة عنه فغاساما هذا اكد انه حكم افريقي بكلما تحمل هذه الكلمة من معني , فوت كرة اوف للاعب الافريقي الذي تعود على هدايا الحكم لكن جمال سالم كان كبيرا و حرمه من هدف
جمال سالم ودفاع المريخ كانوا نجوم الشوط الاول ولكن الهجوم نقصته الدقة
غاساما حرم المريخ من ركلة جزاء ارتكبها حنيش المتهور مع اللاعب تراوري وكان بامكانها ان تغير مسار المباراة و لكن غساما اراد للشوط الاول ان ينتهي تعادل و اراد ان يحمي وفاق سطيف من الاهداف
في الشوط الثاني وضع المريخ خصمه تحت الضغط وكأنه يلعب في امدرمان لكن الظ حرمه من هز الشباك التي كادت ان تتعرض الي اهداف شتي ان وفق المريخ في مسعاهم
الشوط الثاني كان بين لاعبي المريخ وحارس الوفاق الذي كان يمثل لوحده فريقا لنسمع صافرات جماهير الوفاق وهم يعيشون الالم و الحسرة على فرق تواضع داخل قواعده
المريخ بالامس كان كبيرا باسمه ورسمه وسمعته وكادن ان يفعلها لولا الحكم الذي تقاضي عن اكثر من مخالفة فضلا عن الحظ الذي عاند نجوم المريخ
الاحمر كبير البلد وجلاد الافارقة زل الى الكونفدرالية محفظا على شباكه من شر الهزيمة
الوفاق استفاد من اهداف خارج الارض ولكنه لم يكن في مباراة الامس هو الافضل بل كان الحظ هو اللاعب رقم واحد
على جماهير المريخ ان تتدافع الى المطار لاستقبال لاعبيه و تجهزهم للكونفدرالية
المريخ الان اصبح جاهزا للفوز بالبطولة الكونفدرالية
على اسامة ومن يعملون على ضرب المريخ ان يخجلون
مباراة الامس كشفت ان بطولة الكونفدرالية سودانية
متفرقات
جماهير المريخ كانت في الموعد
شكرا زكريا و السنجك وحسن ماسورة وبقية الرفاق
شكرا وانتم تواجهون المخاطر من اجل سمعة المريخ وتاريخه وتقود التشجيع امام اكثرمن 20 الف متفرج
مبروك للمريخ الاداء القوي و القادم احلى واجمل باذن الله 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ينتظر سحب قرعة دور الترضية الخميس لمعرفة منافسه القادم

أعلن الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) أمس  موعد إجراء قرعة دور المجموعات لدوري أبطال إفريقيا ودور الستة عشر الإضافي لكأس الكونفيدرالية واستقر الاتحاد الإفريقي على يوم الخميس المقبل لإجراء القرعة، على أن تقام بمقر الكاف في القاهرة وحدد الكاف موعد مباريات الذهاب لدور الستة عشر الثاني للكونفدرالية، حيث ستقام خلال الفترة من 6 إلى 8 مايو المقبل، أما لقاء الإياب فسيقام بعدها بأسبوع ومن المقرر أن تواجه الفرق المتأهلة لدور الستة عشر، الفرق التي ودعت نفس الدور من دوري الأبطال وسينتظر المريخ الذي تحول للكونفدرالية عقب تعادله مع وفاق سطيف الجزائري سلبياً مساء الثلاثاء حيث استفاد الفريق الجزائري من تعادل الفريقين ذهاباً بهدفين لكل بامدرمان ليتأهل لمجموعات الأبطال فيما تحول المريخ للكونفدرالية حيث سينتظر الأحمر القرعة يوم الخميس لمعرفة منافسه الذي سيواجه في دور الترضية من البطولة الكونفدرالية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السودان يكسب شكواه ضد كينيا

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
كسب السودان شكواه التي تقدم بها ضد نظيره الكيني في عدم قانونية مشاركة عددا من لاعبيه لوجود تزوير و ذكر امين خزينة الاتحاد على موقعه خبر تاهل السودان بكسب الشكوى التي تقدم بها للكاف مؤخرا 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الجماهير الجزائرية تدحض الشائعات وترحب بالمريخ في الجزائر
 
 
دحضت  الجماهير الجزائرية وجماهير وفاق سطيف تحديداً الشائعات التي كانت تتحدث  عن معاملة سيئة وشغب سيجده المريخ من جماهير الوفاق عقب الأحداث التي صاحبت  مباراة الذهاب بين الفريقين بامدرمان وجاءت الجماهير الجزائرية بكثافة في  مباراة وفاق سطيف والمريخ مساء الثلاثاء وشجعت بحرارة فريقها من دون الخروج  عن السلوك الرياضي بل لم تكتف بذلك بل حملت لافتات ترحب بالمريخ وبعثته  حيث أعادت ذكريات الوقفة التاريخية للجماهير السودانية خلف المنتخب  الجزائري في فاصلة مصر والجزائر الشهيرة عام 2009.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدون عنوان
أبوبكر الأمين
خيرها في الكونفدرالية

* أدى لاعبو المريخ ومدربهم إيمل أفضل مباراة لهم على الإطلاق هذا الموسم أمس أمام الوفاق الجزائري في لقاء الإياب لدور الستة عشر لبطولة الأندية الإفريقية وخرجوا بالتعادل السلبي وودعوا البطولة بسبب دفعنا لفاتورة أخطاء لقاء الإياب في أمدرمان وهكذا هو حال كرة القدم غلطة الشاطر فيها بألف…
* ظهر معدن لاعبي المريخ في الشوط الثاني الذي حبسوا فيه أنفاس جمهور السطايفة و أجبروا فيه الوفاق بالتراجع كلية بسبب الاصرار العنيد لفتية المريخ على الوصول لمرمى خدايرية الذي فلح في ابعاد أكثر من كرة خطرة فيما عبس الحظ للجسور على جعفر في كرته الرأسية آخر ثواني اللقاء التي مرت بأعجوبة جوار القائم الأيمن…
* كما ظهرت بصمة وشجاعة المدرب إيمل وهو يقود لقاء الأمس بحنكة متفوقا على الظروف التي مر بها الفريق وأجبر السطايفة وقبلهم عشاق الزعيم على رفع القبعات احتراما له على شجاعته في وضع التشكيل الامثل والتبديل الأمثل…
* لعب بتوازن تام في الشوط الأول واستطاع استنزاف طاقات لاعبي الوفاق الذين سعوا بكل السبل لاحراز هدف مبكر يربك حسابات الزعيم وتكسرت كل محاولاتهم بين يدي حارس عملاق يسمى جمال سالم الذي أبدع أمس ولعب كما لم يلعب من قبل وأنقذنا من أربعة حالات انفراد به ثلاثة في الشوط الأول وواحدة في الشوط الثاني…
* وأثبت الزعيم أنه يمتلك بدائل في قامة الأساسيين فبعد تفضيل إيمل إجلاس أمير في دكة البدلاء نجح ضفر بامتياز في سد الخانة وأدى لقاء العمر وتحمل المسؤولية تماما وبكل جسارة بجانب علي جعفر الذي أدى أيضا بامتياز وعبس له الحظ كما ذكرت في رأسيته آخر عمر المباراة التي مرت جوار قائم الحارس السطايفي فيما كان رمضان عجب رائعا دافع وهاجم وسدد قذيفة قوية حولها خدايرية بصعوبة لركنية اما بخيت خميس فلم يكن في يومه أمس مما اضطر ايمل لسحبه في الشوط الثاني بدخول عنكبة ولعب علي مكانه ورجوع علاء محل علي ولعب اوكرا في الوسط…
* تغيير اضطراري في الشوط الأول أدى لخروج كابتن الغريق راجي مصابا ودخول أوكرا وهذه تحسب لإيمل في انه دفع بأوكرا ذو النزعة الهجومية والحلول الفردية بدلا عن عمر بخيت ذو النزعة الدفاعية وبدخول اوكرا انتظمت ألعاب الزعيم وبخاصة اللعب الأرضي الممرحل بمعاونة علاء الدين وجابسون اللذان أجادا في تكسير وافساد هجمات الوفاق…
* أداء ثنائي الهجوم بكري وتراوري كان هو نقطة الضعف الوحيدة في اللقاء وهذان اللاعبان تراجع مستواهما كثيرا في المباريات السابقة وربما لا نلومهما من ناحية أخرى بعدم وجود صانع ألعاب متميز يمدهما بالتمريرات القاتلة لذا شاهدناهما يهربان من الرقابة اللصيقة بالرجوع للخلف كثيرا وبناء الهجمات بانفسهما فيما دخل عنكبة وحاول…
* انا شخصيا أشيد بالاستراتيجية الجميلة التي أدار بها إيمل اللقاء بمحاولته الابقاء على العناصر التي لها نزعة هجومية وحلول فردية خاصة عندما سحب بخيت المدافع وأدخل عنكبة المهاجم بجانب تراوري وبكري ومن خلفهما كوفي واوكرا وعندما حقق مبتغاه في تقفيل مفاتيح لعب الوفاق في الشوط الاول وتحقيق مراده بالخروج فيه بالتعادل السلبي على أقل تقدير…
* المهم أن اللاعبين أبروا بعهدهم وقدموا مباراة كبيرة وأثبتوا أن الزعيم يمرض ولكنه لا يموت ويكفي أن الوفاق قابلنا سبعة مرات هزمناه مرة وتعادلنا معه ستة مرات ونحمد لهم ولمدربهم إبمل أن الفريق لعب 21 مباراة حتى الآن محليا وإفريقيا تعادل في 4 وفاز في 17 ولم يهزم حتى الآن…
* هذه الحصيلة لم تأت من فراغ وإنما أقولها بصراحة أن إيمل الطموح عمل من سوء الإعداد والفلس شربات ونتائج تحسب له لذا فالنحكم صوت العقل ولنجدد فيه الثقة ولم يتبق من الكونفدرالية سوى ثلاثة أسابيع فقط وأمامنا دوري مضغوط والمفروض نلعب اعتبارا من بعد غد جولة ماكوكية مابين كادوقلي والابيض وشندي ثم امدرمان ولابد من تعيين مدرب عام يساعده ويكون على مستوى…
* مستوى المريخ الذي ظهر به في الشوط الثاني أمس يؤهله ليكون بطل الكونفدرالية بعون الله ولهذا وجب دعمه بعناصر ذات مستوى عال في الخانات التي نحتاجها وذلك بتصحيح وضع ألوك أكيج وتسجيل صانع ألعاب ذو مستوى وأفضل في هذه الحالة إرجاع ديديه ليبري وأيمن سعيد لأنهما خبرا زملاءهما الحاليين ولا يحتاجان لوقت للتأقلم معهم والكونفدرالية على الأبواب…
* ولو كنت المسؤول لقمت بتعيين لجنة تسيير مقتدرة جديدة الآن وفورا تكون مهمتها الرئيسية الاشراف على التسجيلات الصيفية وملف لقاء ترضية الكونفدرالية وصرف مستحقات اللاعبين والجهاز الفني واجراء الانتخابات في أغسطس ونأمل حينها أن يكون الفريق صعد لدور الثمانية الكونفدرالي…
* تحية خاصة جدا لجمهور الصفوة الوفي الذي أثبت بحق وحقيقة انه صفوة صبر وصابر ورابط ودعم وشجع بحرارة و تكبد المشاق وسافر مع الفريق وساند اللاعبين ورفع من روحهم المعنوية واستفزهم ليخرجوا كل ما في جعبتهم ويكفي أنه بذلك أجبر الكل على احترامه ورفع القبعات له فهنيئا للزعيم بكم أيها الأشاوس والشفوت والصفوة…
* وليتواصل دعمكم هذا للزعيم ولتتواصل نفرة القروبات ولتبدأ من اليوم نفرة مايو لنصل بعون الله للمليار وليكن تحت شعار دفع مستحقات اللاعبين تقديرا لما قدموه أمس وتحفيزا لهم للظفر بالكونفدرالية إن شاء الله تعالى ولتتضامن روابط المغتربين مع هذه النفرة الكبرى لنثبت للعالم أجمع أن المريخي والمريخية عالم خاص أكثر من جميل وخيرها بعون الله في الكونفدرالية…

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني


حدد الكاف موعد مباريات الذهاب لدور الستة عشر (مكرر) للكونفدرالية، حيث ستقام خلال الفترة من 6 إلى 8 مايو المقبل، أما لقاء الاياب سيقام بعدها بأسبوع، حيث تلعب الفرق المتأهلة من دور الستة عشر مع الفرق التي ودعت نفس الدور من دوري الأبطال .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبطال افريقيا وكأس الكاف: الفرق المتأهلة الى الادوار المقبلة بعد مباريات الثلاثاء



تأهلت فرق الملعب القابسي والترجي الرياضي التونسي وساغرادا اسبيرانسا الانغولي الى الدور ثمن النهائي الثاني لكأس الكاف.

من جهة اخرى تمكن فرق وفاق سطيف وزيسكو يونايتد والزمالك من قطع بطاقة العبور الى دور المجموعتين في دوري أبطال افريقيا وستلعب أندية المريخ ومولودية بجاية والملعب المالي الدور ثمن النهائي الثاني لكأس الكاف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ البحير وهلال التبلدي يتواجهان في قمة مباريات الجولة ال(17)

ديربي سبورت : نيالا
كتب : الطيب جديد
يلتقي عصر اليوم باستاد نيالا فريقا مريخ البحير وضيفه هلال التبلدي في قمة مباريات الجوله ال(17) من منافسة دوري سوداني الممتاز في دورته الاولى  وفاز المريخ صاحب الارض والجمهور في الجوله الماضية على اهلي عطبرة بهدف نجمه عبدالرحمن كرنقو  ويحتل المركز الخامس ب(26) نقطة ويسعى للفوز اليوم للارتقاء للمركز الرابع ومواصلة الزحف نحو الصداره تقديم مستوى مميزمعولا على سلاح الارض والجمهور وادى الفريق امس مرانه الختامي وسط حماس وروح معنوية عاليه من قبل نجومه خاصة اسامه جقود والمهاجم حمدي النور والحارس المتالق عصام عبدالرحيم فيما  رسم  المدرب الشاب فاروق جبرة خطته التي سوف يخوض بها مباراة اليوم امام مريخ نيالا في مباراة يترقبها الانصار وعصرا علي ملعب المواجهة تدرب هلال التبلدي امس وسط روح معنويه عاليه لمدة ظ¤ظ¥دقيقة اشتملت علي رفع المعدل البدني وتدريبات تكتيكية وتحضير العناصر الاساسيه نفسيا التي سوف يدفع بها للمواجهة و حاضر جبرة اللاعبين وطالبهم بالتركيز و الهدوء واللعب من لمسه واحد وحذر من ارتكاب الاخطاء وحدد لكل لاعب مهمته في الملعب مؤكدا ثقته في اللاعبين لخوض مباراة قويه وانتزاع النصر قوة واقتدار ليعيدو البسمة لجماهير هلال التبلدي وقال بيكهام الكرة السودانية ان جميع اللاعبين في كامله الجاهزية وقادرون علي اداء المهمة بنجاح.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي
بكري يوسف
شكرا نجوم المريخ

قدم المريخ نفسه كما يجب وكما نحب له إن يكون فارضا شخصيته المهابة على خصم عنيد في حجم وقدرات وفاق سطيف الجزائري وكان أسدا هصورا حبس أنفاس الجماهير الجزائرية طوال زمن المباراة واضعا لاعبي الوفاق تحت الضغط المستمر .
– قاتل لاعبو المريخ قتالا مستميتا استحقوا عليه التحية فقد كانوا الأعلى كعبا من إصحاب الدار الذين تفاجأوا بفدائية نجوم المريخ ومهاراتهم العالية وإرتعدت فرائسهم فإضطروا مجبرين على تغيير خطتهم من هجومية إلى دفاعية لإيقاف المد السوداني الأحمر فطفقوا يشتتون الكرة كيفما إتفق لحماية مرماهم من نوايا الضيوف. 
– لم يتأهل الفريق الذي يستحق التأهل لأنه فرط في مباراة الذهاب وبأخطاء فردية قبل مرماه هدفين ليكتفي بالتعادل الغير عادل والذي كان سببا في خروج المريخ من سباق الشامبيونز ليغ ويتحول بموجبها لدور ال 16 مكرر ليحل ضيفا ثقيلا جدا على فرق بطولة الكونفدرالية البطولة الثانية والتي لا تقل أهمية عن دوري الأبطال وتنشط فيها أندية من العيار الثقيل على شاكلة الترجي التونسي والملعب المالي.
– لعب المريخ 4 مباريات أمام وفاق سطيف في الموسمين الماضي والحالي انتصر في واحدة وتعادل في ثلاثة ليؤكد بها سطوته على كرة عرب الشمال الافريقي ويحافظ على السيرة الجيدة عن الكرة السودانية هناك. 
– المستوى الذي قدمه المريخ فاق توقعات الكثيرين وبكثير ليس لأن المريخ سيئا جيدا ولكن نظرا للظرف الدقيق الذي يمر به النادي وكذلك للنتيجة المفخخة التي خرج بها هنا حيث كان بإمكانه حسم مباراة الذهاب وبكل يسر وفقا للعناصر التي تتوافر لدى الفريق ولكن الرسم التكتيكي والأخطاء الدفاعية حينذاك قصما ظهر الفريق وأوقعاه في فخ التعادل ليسافر الفريق للجزائر وهو أقرب للكوندرالية من التأهل وذلك بالنظر للأمر بحسابات الذهاب والإياب .
– خرج المريخ من السباق عندما إرتضى بالتعادل داخل معقله وأمام جماهيره بنتيجة هي الأسوأ على مستوى نتائج التعادل بهدفين لكل وكان يمكن إن يشكل التعادل السلبي أو التعادل الإيجابي بهدف لهدف فرصة أفضل للتعويض خصوصا التعادل السلبي لأن مباراة البارحة آلت اليه وبالتالي كان يمكن أن تعادل النتيجة في المباراتين وبالتالي تساوي الحظوظ في الخطوة التالية للحسم بحسب قانون البطولة. 
– خرج المريخ مرفوع الراس بعد أن قدم لاعبوه درسا في الاستماتة والقتال من أجل بصيص الأمل وكانوا غاب قوسين أو أدني من أصابة الهدف وحبسوا أنفاس الجزائريين طوال شوطي المباراة ولكن المستديرة مارست تعنتها عليهم وأدارت ظهرها في أكثر من سانحة كان يمكن أن ينتج عنها هدف الفوز والتأهل .
– لو أدار لوك إيمال مباراة الذهاب بذات الرسم التكتيكي والإنضباط الدفاعي ونفس السيطرة على وسط الميدان لحلق بالمريخ الآن في مجموعتي الأبطال ولدحرج الوفاق للكونفدرالية لأن المريخ قبل هدفين بدواع تكتيكية بحتة وما إن تلاشت تلك الأخطاء حتى عاد التوازن الفني الأحمر وبسط كامل هيبته وكان يستحق المواصلة في الأبطال لكن إرادة الله كانت أقوى ليخرج الفريق الأميز ويواصل الأقل تميزا.
– جماهير المريخ راضية كل الرضاء عن أداء اللاعبين الذين لعبوا بروح الفانيلة الحمراء وأعطوها حقها ومستحقها لتتحول انظار أهل المريخ ومنذ اليوم للكونفدرالية وهي البطولة الثانية وتتسم بذات القوة من واقع الأندية المشاركة فيها حيث تلعب ثمانية أندية فشلت في الوصول لمجموعتي الأبطال في مواجهة ثمانية فرق تنتظرها في ذات الدور من بطولة الكونفدرالية مما ينبئ بتنافس شديد علي بطاقات الوصول لمجموعتي البطولة. 
– المهم الآن أن يتم دعم الفريق ماديا ومعنويا وتهيىئته كما يجب لتحقيق النتائج المرجوة في هذه البطولة وذلك بالتأكيد يتطلب المزيد من المجهودات الإدارية والفنية والجماهيرية. 
** نقاط قصيرة **
* خرج الزعيم من لقاء الذهاب عندما قبل هدفين في عقر الدار. 
* تسبب تعامل إيمال التكتيكي الغير مناسب مع اللقاء الأول في النتيجة التي قصمت ظهر الفريق. 
* بالأمس عاد إيمال لصوابه ولعب بتوازن واهتم بالناحية الدفاعية فعاد المريخ. 
* نحن مع بقاء إيمال شريطة إن يكون قد اتعظ من أخطاء مباراته الأولى أمام الوفاق. 
* إيمال بشر كما إن أمير كمال بشر لذلك ستغفر لهم الجماهير تلك الأخطاء علي أمل أن يعوضوها بالكونفدرالية. 
– تألق كل لاعبو المريخ في لقاء الأمس. 
– لكن سالم وضفر وكوفي ورماضان كانوا الأفضل. 
– التحية للصفوة الذين شدوا الرحال للجزائري وأدوا واجبهم وزيادة نحو مريخ السعد. 
لعب الزعيم 4 مباريات في رابطة الأبطال ولم بتذوق طعم الخسارة حيث فاز مرتين وتعادل مرتين. 
– الزعيم ودع الأبطال بدون خسارة وهو دليل على قوة الفريق.
– شكرا نجوم المريخ لم تقصروا. 
** آخر نقطة ** 
موعدنا غدا إن كان في العمر بقية لأن نقطة تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 نادي المريخ الرياضي
 إعلان قيام الجمعية لنادي المريخ
 قال تعالى :
 ( أنا عرضنا الأمانة على السماوات والأرض والجبال فأبين أن يحملنها وأشفقن منها وحملها الإنسان أنه كان ظلوما جهولا ).
 صدق الله العظيم
 يعلن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الرياضي عن قيام الجمعية العمومية لنادي  المريخ بمقر النادي بأمدرمان يوم الجمعة الموافق 27 مايو 2016م .
 والأعضاء المخول لهم دخول الجمعية العمومية هم :
 1. العضو الذي إكتسب العضوية قبل (3) أشهر أو أكثر من إنعقاد الجمعية العمومية .
 2. العضو المسدد للإشتراك المقرر بصفة مستمرة وفقا للنظام الأساسي.
 3. العضو الذي لا يجمع عضوية ناديين في آن واحد.
 4. العضو اللاعب المتقاعد الذي قد مارس نشاطه كلاعب في النادي ومسجل لفترة  لا تقل عن (3) سنوات متواصلة وتقاعد بعدها عن ممارسة المنشط مع ناديه على  أن يكون قد سدد إشتراك (3) شهور قبل نشر الكشوفات النهائية للعضوية .
 5. إي لاعب يمارس المنشط لا يحق له التصويت ولو سدد إشتراكه الشهري وهذا لا يعتبر إسقاط لعضويته في الجمعية العمومية .
 تنويه هام :
 * أخر يوم لتسديد رسوم الإشتراك للعضوية يوم 27 إبريل 2016م على أن ترفع الكشوفات النهائية للعضوية يوم 5 مايو 2016م .
 والله الموفق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهلي الخرطوم يصطدم بالامير البحراوي

ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
كتب : الطيب جديد
يشهد ملعب استاد المريخ في الثامنه من مساءاليوم المواجهة المرتقبه والتي تجمع بين فريقا اهلي الخرطوم ونظيره الامير البحراوي في اول لقاء يجمع بين الفريقان بعد صعود الاخير لدوري الشهرة والاضواء وكان الامير واستعاد الفريق البحراوي عافيته بعد تعاقده مع المدرب كفاح صالح كمدير فني حيث فاز في اخر المباريات على النسور بهدف المتالق الطاهر حماد ليرفع رصيده ل(10) في المركز قبل الاخير ومنذ تولي المدرب كفاح صالح زمام الامور الفنيه لم يخسر الامير اي مباراة رسمية فيما تعادل الفرسان مع النسور بهدف لكل سجل للفريق المهاجم احمد سعيد (ودابوك) ويقبع الفريق في المركز الثالث عشر ب(14) نقطة ويسعى المدرب التونسي نبيل شبيل لقيادة فريقه للفوز اليوم ومواصلة النتائج الايجابيه التى منذ العودة من مدينة كوستي بفوز عريض على مريخ كوستي
الليبي يعود للمشاركة مع الفرسان
عبر المدرب التونسي نبيل شبيل عن سعادته بعودة النجم الشاب محمد عبدالرحمن (الليبي) الظهير الايسر للفريق والذي غاب عن موقعة النسور الامدرماني بعامل الايقاف وشارك الجناح الطائر للاهلي العاصمي في المران الرئيسى بشهية مفتوحه بعد العودة من الايقاف وينتظر ان ياخذ مكانه في التوليفه الاساسية للفرسان وفي تصريحات للصحيفة قلل اللاعب من تاثير غيابه عن الفريق في المباراة السابقه موكدا بان الاهلي بمن حضر والفريق لايتاثر بغياب اي لاعب مهما كان ومستعد تمام لمواجهة الامير ونطمع لتحقيق الفوز لمواصلة الترقي في روليت المنافسة وتحسين موقفنا قبل نهاية الدورة الاولى وسنبذل قصارى جهدنا لاتنزاع الفوز الليله من منافسنا والذي نكن له كل الاحترام داخل ارضية الملعب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* علي جعفر لقناة الهداف: سنظهر بمستوي أفضل في الكونفدرالية



صرح مدافع المريخ علي جعفر لقناة الهداف الجزائرية عقب مباراة وفاق سطيف في اياب دور الستة عشر انهم قدموا مباراة كبيرة وكانوا قريبين من التأهل لدور المجموعات إلا ان الكرة قالت لا للمريخ .. واوضح انهم يسعون للظهور بمستوي افضل خلال مباريات الكونفدرالية والوصول الي مراحل متقدمة في البطولة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البلجيكي لوك ايمال: قدمنا مباراة بطولية وما كنا نستحق الهبوط للكونفدرالية



سجل البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء إشادة كبرى بأداء لاعبيه في مباراة الأمس أمام وفاق سطيف ووصفه بالبطولي مشيراً إلى أن المريخ ما كان يستحق الهبوط إلى الكونفدرالية بل كان ينبغي أن يحلّق في مجموعات الأبطال عن جدارة لأنه أثبت أفضليته ولولا الأخطاء الفردية والتحكيمية التي ساعدت الوفاق على تسجيل هدفين في مباراة الذهاب بالقلعة الحمراء لما تأهل الجزائري على حسابنا, وقال لوك ايمال إنه قبل أن يتحدث عن مباراة فريقه أمام وفاق سطيف يريد أن يشكر اللاعبين على الأداء البطولي وعلى المباراة الكبيرة التي قدموها أمام وفاق سطيف لأنهم لعبوا بروح قتالية وبتمرس واضح ولم يتأثروا مطلقاً بعاملي الأرض والجمهور وكان يمكن أن يتوجوا هذا الأداء الرائع بنصر مستحق على الوفاق لولا أن الحظ أدار ظهره للأحمر وحال بينه والتسجيل في العديد من الفرص التي كانت كفيلة بهز شباك الوفاق وأضاف: بنيت خطتي على الخروج بالشباك نظيفة في الشوط الأول مع تأمين المنطقة الخلفية لأن الوفاق في الشوط الثاني سيكون تحت الضغط وسيهتز وسيفكر في الخروج بالتعادل السلبي ليستفيد منه في خطف بطاقة التأهل وبالفعل ساعدنا جمال سالم على تحقيق النتيجة التي خطّطنا لها في الشوط الأول بعد أن لعب باستبسال واضح واستطاع أن يحافظ على الشباك نظيفة بأداء يستحق عليه الإشادة وتابع: في الشوط الثاني غيّرت استراتيجيتي وانتقل المريخ لأداء هجومي مقنع واستطعنا أن نصنع العديد من الفرص الحقيقية التي حبسنا بها أنفاس وفاق سطيف وجعلناه لا يغادر المنطقة الخلفية وكان يمكن أن نسجل ثلاثة أهداف في الشوط الثاني لولا أننا عانينا من سوء طالع حقيقي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سويسري الوفاق ينصف الأحمر .. الان غيغر: المريخ وضعنا تحت ضغط رهيب وأجبرني على أداء مباراة دفاعية في الشوط الثاني

أنصف الفرنسي الان غيغر المدير الفني لوفاق سطيف المريخ وأقر بأن فريقه تعرض لضغط لا مثيل له وكان مرشحاً للمغادرة في أي لحظة من زمن المباراة بعد أن دافع عن نتيجة هشة كان يمكن أن تؤدي لخروج الفريق لو سجل المريخ أي هدف في أي وقت من زمن المباراة لافتاً إلى أنه فشل تماماً في الشوط الثاني في التحرر من الأسلوب الدفاعي والعمل بجدية من أجل الوصول لشباك المريخ لأن الأحمر وقتها تحرك هجوماً واذا كانت هناك أي مغامرات هجومية من جانب الوفاق ربما أتاحت الفرصة للأحمر حتى يسجل, ودافع غيغر عن الأسلوب الدفاعي الذي اعتمد عليه في الشوط الثاني خاصة في ربع الساعة الأخير من عمر المباراة عندما رمى المريخ بكل أوراقه الهجومية وقال: كنت مجبراً على هذه الطريقة لأن أي مغامرة هجومية كانت ستكلّفنا الخروج من دوري الأبطال, وأضاف: مستوى المريخ أكثر من رائع وأتوقع أن يقول الأحمر كلمته بقوة في الكونفدرالية وأن يحقق أفضل النتائج لأنه أكثر جاهزية من كل الأندية التي تشارك في الكونفدرالية وشخصياً لم أتوقع أن يتفوق علينا المريخ في الشوط الثاني لأن بعثته وصلت قبل يومين من المباراة لكن رغم كل هذه المشاكل استطاع الأحمر أن يقدم مباراة متميزة وأن يتفوق علينا بشكل لافت لأن لديه عناصر جيدة تلعب بتمرس واضح ولا تتأثر مطلقاً بعاملي الأرض والجمهور وهذا ما يجعلني أراهن على أن المريخ سيكون من أخطر الأندية في الكونفدرالية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محي الدين عبد التام: فعلنا كل شئ من أجل التأهل لكن ماذا نفعل مع الحظ



رأى محي الدين عبد التام نائب الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ورئيس البعثة الحمراء للجزائر أن سوء الطالع والحظ العاثر كان وراء خروج الأحمر من دوري الأبطال برغم أن المريخ أثبت في مباراة الأمس أنه يستحق أن يذهب إلى مرحلة أبعد من مجموعات الأبطال لو أفلح اللاعبون في الاستفادة من الفرص التي سنحت لهم والتي كانت كفيلة بهز شباك الوفاق وأضاف: لابد من الإشادة بالمدرب البلجيكي لوك ايمال لأنه أدار المباراة بحنكة واقتدار وركّز على العناصر الأكثر جاهزية وأقدم على مغامرة كبيرة في هذه المباراة وفاجأ الوفاق بمباراة هجومية في الشوط الثاني وكانت كل تبديلاته في مصلحة الفرقة الحمراء وتوقع عبد التام أن يصبح المريخ قوة ضاربة في الكونفدرالية بعد الاستفادة من كل الأخطاء التي صاحبت أداء الأحمر في دوري الأبطال مؤكداً أن النتيجة التي انتهت عليها مباراة الذهاب كانت السبب الرئيسي في خروج المريخ من البطولة الأفريقية .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اسد اسد جمال سالم الاسد



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في انتظار القرعة يوم الخميس على بي ان سبورتس

ان شاء الله

نظام التصنيف و القرعة سيجنبنا ملاقاة فرق المستوى الاول في الكونفدرالية و هي
ظ،- الترجي التونسي
ظ¢- الفتح الرباطي المغربي
ظ£- اهلي شندي في حالة تأهله

بقية الخيارات مفتوحة
ظ،- اسبيرانسا الانجولي
ظ¢- الملعب القابس التونسي
ظ£- الفائز من ( مونانا و انبي )
ظ¤- الفائز من ( المراكشي و وهران )
ظ¥- الفائز من ( المقاصة و الفريق الجزائري )

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
المريخ غادر من قلعته‏

â–، هل علم الآن من هاجموننا قيمة الحفاظ على شباكك خالية من الأهداف بأرضك؟

â–، هل أدرك الآن من وصفونا (بالمتشائمين) معنى أن تستقبل شباكك (لهدفين) وأنت تلعب بين جماهيرك؟

â–، واهم من يظن أننا نتمنى خروج المريخ لأننا نعشقه حد الثمالة ولا نقبل بإنكساره ونريده مارداً قوياً على مدار الزمان فقط قرأنا واقع كرة القدم وقد كان.

â–، تلك هى معطيات وجزئيات كرة القدم خصوصاً في الأدوار الإقصائية فمن النادر جداً أن يرتقى الفريق للمرحلة التالية في احدى الأدوار الاقصائية وهو لم يحقق نتيجة ايجابية بملعبه أو الخروج بأضعف الإيمان والخروج من اللقاء بتعادل سلبي أملاً في خطف هدف بأرض الخصم.

â–، غادر برشلونة الإسباني بكل جبروته الدور ثمن النهائي لدوري أبطال أوروبا لأنه استقبل (هدفاً) بملعبه.

â–، وعجز باريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي بكل أمواله في تخطى عقبة مانشستر سيتي لأنه استقبل (هدفين) بأرضه وخرج متعادلاً.

â–، دفع لاعبو المريخ ثمن تفريطهم في لقاء الذهاب وغادروا دوري أبطال افريقيا نسخة (2016) رغم عدم سقوطهم بالخسارة بعد أن قنعوا بالتعادل الإيجابي بأرضهم (2-2) والسلبي (0-0) بالجزائر.

â–، خطأين فرديين بالقلعة الحمراء دفع المريخ ثمنه بمغادرة دوري أبطال افريقيا ولو لم يحدث ذلك فلن نسميها كرة قدم لأن نتائجها تعتمد في المقام الأول على (أخطاء اللاعبين) في جميع المراكز.

â–، هل رأيتم كيف لعب وفاق سطيف بالأمس؟ لعب على عدم قبول هدف والبحث في نفس التوقيت على خطف هدف.

â–، نازل وفاق سطيف الاحمر وهو (خائف) و (مرعوب) ولكن لاعبي المريخ ساعدوه كثيراً في الثبات خلال شوط اللعب الأول الذي تكررت فيه أخطاء النصف الأول بأمدرمان عندما شاب الاداء الشفقة والتسرّع وغياب التركيز وضعف الاستحواذ والإصرار على بناء الهجمات (بالإرسال الطويل).

â–، وجد الوفاق عدداً من الفرص بسبب (تسمّر) مدافعي المريخ وعدم مراقبة اللاعب المتحرّك بدون كرة حيث وجد لاعبو الفريق الجزائري أنفسهم في مواجهة المتألّق جمال سالم في أكثر من مرّة بسبب هذا الضعف البائن في الشق الدفاعي.

â–، المريخ يحتاج لعمل كبير جداً في الخط الخلفي.

â–، خروج راجي الإضطراري أربك حسابات الجهاز الفني والبديل اوكرا كان بإمكانه أن يستفيد من عدد من الكرات لو تعامل معها بالتركيز المطلوب خصوصاً أنه يملك يسارية نارية.

â–، بخيت خميس لاعب حماسي ومقاتل ويؤدي دوره الدفاعي بتميّز ولكنه (ضعيف جداً) في الجانب الهجومي ويفتقد للتركيز في التمرير.

â–، تراوري كان ضيف شرف المباراة ولم يفتح الله عليه ولا بتسديدة واحدة.

â–، عندما وضع الأحمر الكرة أرضاً واعتمد على فتح اللعب عن طريق الأطراف بالإستفادة من سرعة اوكرا وكوفي عانى الوفاق كثيراً في مجاراة لاعبي المريخ خصوصاً خلال ربع الساعة الأخيرة التي جاءت خالصة للأحمر.

â–، ورقة المجموعات كانت تلعب على جزئيات صغيرة واستغلال أي فرصة (تسديدة رمضان عجب) (رأسية على جعفر) (تسديدتي اوكرا) ( تسديدة بكري) !!

â–، من المؤسف جداً أن يغادر الفريق دوري أبطال افريقيا دون أن (يخسر) ومن المحبط جداً أن يقصينا فريق كوفاق سطيف.

â–، رغم ذلك فإننا نسوق التحية للاعبي المريخ على الاداء القتالي والروح العالية والعزيمة حتى الرمق الأخير للعودة ببطاقة المجموعات.

â–، ونتمنى أن يتعلموا من الدرس ويركزوا كثيراً في مقبل المباريات الافريقية داخل الأرض.

â–، المريخ سيتحوّل للكونفدرالية وسيلعب دور الترضية التي بلغ مرحلتها بالأمس كل من (الترجي والملعب القابسي) التونسيين وساجرادا الأنجولي والفتح الرباطي المغربي ضمن التأهّل بعد فوزه بسباعية في لقاء الذهاب.

â–، أما بقية البطاقات الأربع ستكون بين (ميدياما الغاني والأهلي شندي) (إنبي المصري وموناتا الجابوني) (مصر المقاصة المصري والنادي القسنطيني الجزائري) (الكوكب المراطشي المغربي ومولودية وهران الجزائري).

â–، وهذا يعني أن المريخ من المحتمل جداً أن يواجه أحد أندية تونس ومصر والجزائر والمغرب فأعدوا العدة وعالجوا السلبيات.

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: يا الله ساجراد الأنجولي !

*

----------


## فرناندو بيانو

*â–، رغم ذلك فإننا نسوق التحية للاعبي المريخ على الاداء القتالي والروح العالية والعزيمة حتى الرمق الأخير للعودة ببطاقة المجموعات.

â–، ونتمنى أن يتعلموا من الدرس ويركزوا كثيراً في مقبل المباريات الافريقية داخل الأرض.
.................................

2222222222222


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

باشر من مطار هواري بومدين
 بعثة الزعيم في طريقها للدوحة من الجزائر







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاااجل … بالصور بعثة المريخ تودع الجزائر
 
ديربي سبورت : الجزائر
تغادر بعثة فريق الكرة الأول بنادي المريخ بعد قليل مقلعة من مطار  بلوزدات في الطريق إلي الدوحة ومنها الى الخرطوم التي ستصلها بإذن الله  تعالى في تمام الساعة 12 منتصف نهار الخميس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
بصمة سالمون.. ويقظة لوك

* فاجأنا المريخ وهو يقدم أفضل مبارياته منذ بداية هذا الموسم أمام وفاق سطيف بالأمس وفرض سيطرته على زمام المقابلة خاصة في شوط اللعب الثاني وإرتفع إيقاع الأحمر في الثلث الأخير للمباراة بطريقة أزعجت الجزائريين داخل الملعب وأرهقت الجالسين على المدرجات فإرتفعت صافرات الإستهجان دون توقف حتى نهاية المباراة.
* إستعاد المريخ شخصيته منذ بداية المباراة بفضل جدية لاعبيه وأدخل جمال سالم الطمأنينة في نفوس زملائه وهو يتصدى لكل هجمات الوفاق على قلتها وخطورتها وأنقذ هدفين من داغولو خلال الشوط الأول.
* قدم كل اللاعبين مجهوداً كبيراً خلال شوطي مباراة الأمس وإن تميز البعض منهم وهم يغالبون الظروف ويظهرون قدراً عالياً من التألق مثل ضفر ورمضان عجب.
* وحينما نقول ضفر ورمضان عجب فذلك سببه أن الثنائي كان غير مرشح لخوض المباراة ولكن ظروف الفريق والحاجة الكبيرة لخدماتهما إضطرتهما للمشاركة.
* رمضان عجب كان بعيداً عن المشاركة أساسياً بسبب الإصابة التي شكا منها كثيراً وحتى قبل المباراة بلحظات كان متوقع غيابه ولكن شارك وقدم مباراة نعتقد أنها للتاريخ وهو يجيد الدفاع بطريقة نموذجية ويجيد الدور الهجومي بطريقة أروع وكاد أن يحرز هدفاً أسطورياً من مسافة بعيدة لولا براعة سفيان خدايرية حارس الوفاق.
* رمضان ظل يقدم مستوى أكثر من راقٍ على الجبهة اليمنى لدفاع المريخ ونعتقد أن الأحمر حتى لو إستقدم محترفاً أجنبياً فلن يقدم بذات مستوى رمضان عجب اللاعب الخلوق والمنضبط والجاد داخل الملعب وخارجه.
* أما النجم أحمد عبد الله ضفر فقد تخوفنا من مشاركته في عمق الدفاع بجانب علي جعفر بسبب إبتعاده الطويل عن الخانة منذ زمن وكانت آخر مشاركاته قبل عامين وكان متوقعاً مشاركة علاء الدين يوسف في قلب الدفاع ولكن ضفر شارك في آخر لحظة مثل زميله رمضان عجب فأجاد وقدم مباراة أكثر من ممتازة ولم نشهد له أي هفوة وكان قائدًا بحق وحقيقة وقدم ما يتناسب وإرتدائه لشارة القيادة عقب خروج راجي مصاباً.
* مدرب المريخ أجاد وهو يدفع بأوكرا الذي قدم نفسه بطريقة ممتازة وتحرك في مساحات واسعة وأرهق الجزائريين بحركته السريعة على الجبهتين اليمنى واليسرى.
* بخيت خميس أجاد وهو يلعب أمام أخطر لاعبين في الوفاق هما حدوش والمدافع الأيمن بوشار فلم يتمكن اللاعبان من التحرك بحرية بسبب جدية بخيت وصلابته وصرامته.. وبخيت رغم صغر سنه إلا أنه يجيد الإلتحام بقوة ولا يهاب الخصوم.
* علي جعفر واصل رحلة التألق وكاد أن يقضي على آمال الوفاق برأسية من ضربة ركنية إلا أن سوء الطالع لازم كرته في نهاية المباراة.
* خط وسط المريخ عادت له الهيبة التي إفتقدها كثيراً بعودة النجم المتميز جداً جداً سالمون والنيجيري أعاد لوسط المريخ تنظيمه الكامل وهو يؤدي بهدوء ورزانة بعيداً عن التعقيد ويقدم دروساً في كيفية الإستلام والتسليم وتهدئة الكرة والقيام بالواجب الدفاعي كما ينبغي وعدم الإكتفاء بذلك وزيادتها بالمشاركة في صناعة اللعب والمشاركة في التهديف.
* بصمة سالمون كانت أكثر من واضحة على وسط المريخ وتمكن النيجيري من إكمال المباراة حتى نهايتها رغم غيابه الطويل عن المشاركة بسبب الإصابة.
* وبجانب سالمون شهد الوسط تألق النجم علاء الدين يوسف الذي سخر كل خبراته لأجل المجموعة وساند الدفاع وتخلص فييرا من أسلوب الإحتفاظ بالكرة وإنتهج أسلوب التمرير السريع دون تعقيد فكان نجماً بارزاً.
* المقدمة الهجومية شهدت تحركاً طيباً لبكري المدينة بجانب تراوري الذي تحرك في شوط اللعب الثاني أكثر من الأول وبجانب الثنائي.
* النجم كوفي قدم مباراة جيدة للغاية وهذا الغاني صاحب إمكانات عالية في الإستلام والتمرير والمراوغة والتهديف القوي وبالأمس تحرك بإيجابية وواصل تألقه.
* يمكن القول إن تميز وسط المريخ كان نقطة التحول في شكل الفريق زائداً محافظة خط الدفاع على تنظيمه وظهوره بطريقة ممتازة بعيداً عن إرتكاب الأخطاء.
توقيعات متفرقة
* أخيراً تحسن شكل المريخ بعد أن تخلى المدرب البلجيكي عن خطته العقيمة التي كان يعتمد عليها في اللعب وهي تنظيم 4_3_3 وإنتقدناها كثيراً وأكدنا أنها تفرغ وسط المريخ من حيويته ونشاطه وطالبنا بتغيير الخطة العقيمة والعودة لتنظيم 4_4_2
* تخلى لوك إيمال عن الخطة العقيمة التي أعاقت المريخ كثيراً وقللت من خطورة الوسط وهو يعتمد على لاعبين تجاوزوا الثلاثين ومعروف أن الخطة تتطلب لاعبين صغار في السن يمتلكون القدرة على الحركة الدؤوبة طيلة شوطي المباراة.
* حافظ المريخ على سجله خالياً من الهزائم حتى اللحظة في البطولة الأفريقية داخلياً وخارجياً منذ الموسم السابق وهذا إنجاز يحسب للأحمر الوهاج.
* غَيَر لوك إيمال من خطته العقيمة.. فتغير شكل المريخ كُلياً ونتمنى من البلجيكي عدم العودة للتنظيم القديم.
* التحية للإخوة في ألتراس جوارح المريخ ولجنتي التعبئة وتجمع الروابط وهم يسبقون الفريق إلى الجزائر ومنهم من غادر مع البعثة وبالأمس ساندوا الفريق بقوة من داخل الإستاد وما قاموا به يستحقوا عليه الشكر والتقدير.
* أصدق التمنيات بتأهل نمور دار جعل لدور الستة عشر من البطولة الكونفيدرالية على حساب ميدياما الغاني عصر اليوم بغانا.
* النمور تستحق التأهل تقديراً لإجتهادها وإجتهاد راعي الفريق الأستاذ صلاح إدريس الذي ظل يقدم مجهوداً كبيراً حتى تمكن من صناعة فريق من خارج العاصمة قادر على مقارعة الكبار.
* مرحباً بالكونفيدرالية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تصل صباح الخميس :

في حفظ الله ورعايته بعثة المريخ تغادر مدينة العلمة اليوم في طريقها الي العاصمة الجزائرية وستتجه مباشرة لمطار هواري بومدين ومنه عبر الخطوط الجوية القطرية عند الساعة 3:50 عصراً وستصل مطار الدوحة عند الساعة الحادية عشر مساءً اليوم اï»»ربعاء وتمكث قرابة ال9 ساعات بالدوحة ومن ثم تغادر الي الخرطوم عند الساعة الثامنة صباحاً وستصل الي مطار الخرطوم عند الساعة الحادية عشر ونصف صباح غد الخميس بمشيئة الله..دعواتنا للبعثة بسلامة الوصول ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديربي سبورت تحلل صراع الانتخابات المريخية :الوالي هل يعود ؟!  وونسي وسوداكال يخشيا هذا !!!

ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
عقب اعلانها رسميا في السابع والعشرين من مايو القادم ..يبدو ان المريخ  مقبل على معركة انتخابية شرشة هذه المرة تختلف عن كل الانتخابات السابقة  لاكثر من عقد والتي كان الرئيس السابق جمال الوالي يكتسحها بسهولة وشهدت  مشاركة محدودة وضعيفة للعضوية لاتتجاوز في احسن الاحوال ثلاثمائة عضوا !!  بينما تجاوزت عضوية المريخ حاليا الآلاف مما يؤكد وجود استقطابا للعضوية  بهدف الظفر برئاسة المريخ للثلاث سنوات القادمة . وتؤكد متابعات ديربي ان  السباق على الرئاسة ربما يشهد مفاجآت على غير العادة اذ يعتبر القطب الشاب  آدم سوداكال صاحب العضوية الكبيرة من ابرز الاسماء الجديدة التي ستخوض  السباق لاول مرة بالاضافة لرئيس لجنة التسيير حاليا المهندس اسامة ونسي  وبعض اعضاء مجلسه الذين تشير المعلومات الى احتمالية تنسيق بينهم وسوداكال  للدخول بقائمة موحدة لايعرف ما اذا كان ونسي سيترشح فيها رئيسا ليترك  لحليفه سوداكال منصب نائب الرئيس ام يحدث العكس !! ليتنازل ونسي لآدم خاصة  انه صاحب اكبر عضوية ووضع مالي جيد جعله من ابرز داعمي المريخ في فترة   التسيير .
عودة الرئيس السابق جمال الوالي للواجهة ليترشح للرئاسة لن تمثل مفاجأة  للمراقيين للشأن المريخي الا ان الطريق لن يكون ممهدا للوالي كما في  الانتخابات السابقة خاصة اذا مالم يتجاوز سلبيات الماضي باختيار بعض  الاسماء التي لاتجد قبولا من القاعدة المريخية ، وبالنسبة للعضوية فالمؤكد  ان خبرة الوالي وشخصيته وارتباطه باطول فترة رئاسية للنادي ستلعب دورا  حاسما كما ان الاخبار تتداول تكتيكات انتخابية ربما تبرز بالمشهد كالطعن  في  بعض عضوية سوداكال وهو ماقد يلعب دورا مؤثرا ان كان صحيحا انها ليست  مستوفية للشروط .  في منصب الامانة العامة يتوقع ان يكون التنافس قويا ايضا  بين رجل الاتحاد المثير للجدل محمد سيداحمد الجكومي وطارق سيد المعتصم  الذي كان ضمن عدد من المجالس السابقة وداعما لتجربة الرديف والشباب قبل ان  يستقيل مؤخرا . كل المؤشرات تؤكد ان انتخابات المريخ القادمة ستتختلف عن  سابقاتها فهل يعود الوالي ليقدم نفسه  بشكل جديد ام يفاجئ سوداكال وونسي   الجميع ويقودا الاحمر لاول مرة بالانتخاب ؟! ومن هم الذين سيتنافسون على  مقاعد الادارة ؟ وماهي البرامج التي ستطرح في الفترة المقبلة التي ستشهد  ظهورا للمتنافسين على مسرح الاحداث ؟!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
 بابكر مهدي الشريف 
 فرح الغلابا وخلعة مدربو الهلال العطالى 

 × تعامل نادي الهلال خلال العامين الماضيين مع المدربين بطريقة لاتليق بسمعة ومكانة النادي الأزرق أبدا أبدا .
 × بدأ التعامل السطحي والعفوي في هذا الملف بعد أن تسلم الكاردينال وجماعته مقاليد الحكم في النادي الكبير .
 × كانت البداية مع المدرب النابي هذا المدرب الذي تم طرده عقب الانتخابات التي جاءت بهذا المجلس .
 × الرأي عندي هو ، أن كل المدربين الذين تم التعاقد معهم من بعد ذلك ،  كانوا عبارة عن عواطلية ، لأنهم جميعا وحتى هذا الأخير لم يكنوا عاملين في  أي نادي حينما استقدمهم الهلال ، فماذا كان يرجى منهم غير الفشل والهروب من  المسؤولية التي تفوق مقدراتهم المتواضعة بكل تأكيد .
 × نحن لا نلوم هولاء المدربين ، ولكن كل اللوم يقع على مسؤولي نادي الهلال برئاسة الكاردينال ولا غيره .
 × أكبر الأخطاء في هذا الملف يتمثل في أن الاختيار لا يتم بطريقة علمية فنية للمدراء الفنيين .
 × العمل في الأندية السودانية يحتاج لنوع معين من المدربين ، وكذلك الخبرة  النوعية التي تتماشى وطبيعة وتركيبة المنافسات المحلية والخارجية ، التي  تشارك فيها الأندية وعلى وجه أخص ناديا المريخ والهلال .
 × فالهلال ظل  يتعاقد مع مدربين أقل من طموح واسم النادي ، والغريب أنه يبرم معهم عقودات  هشة وخالية من أية عقوبات جزائية ، مما يغريهم بالهروب في أي وقت شاؤوا ،  كما حدث من الكوكي والان طارق العشري .
 × ومع هذا يجد المدرب عند قدومه  اطراءا فضفاض ومدحا كذابا ، من الصحف والوسائط الإعلامية الأخرى ، بلا  مبرر غير الفرح المتولد من ضعفنا وغلبنا بين الناس .
 × وهذه الهيلمانة  المتكررة والمعادة في كل مرة ، تخلع هولاء المدربين العواطلية ، والواحد  منهم  يرى أن قد زاد طوله ، وكبر حجمه وثقل وزنه فيملأ بدوره صحفنا كلاما  خارم بارم ، بأنه حضر ليصطاد البطولات ويغير من حال الفريق ، وما يلبث إلا  وأن يترك كل هذه الأحلام الوردية ويرمي المنديل ويفك البيرق ، ويطلق علينا  وعلى كرتنا ووطنا أقبح الصفات والنعات
 × نتمنى أن يكون الهلال وكارديناله قد وعوا الدرس ، فيتركون العمل العاطفي والني في هذا الملف المهم .
 × يجب على الهلال الان أن يبرم عقدا واضحا وملزما مع هذا القادم الجديد ،  الذي لا نرى فيهم شيئا ، جديدا سوى أنه إعادة للسناريوهات السابقة  بتفصيلاتها سلبياتها .
 × على الكاردينال أن يجرب مرة واحدة مخالفة صاحب الشريان والواقفة على خط التماس ، عل الإمور تسير بأمان في مقبل الأيام .
 × قدم المريخ الشوط الأول بصوورة مقبولة وخرج بنتيجة تعادلية ، ولكن  الفريق تعرض لهجمات خطرة للغاية ، استطاع العملاق الأوغندي جمال سالم أن  يبعدها ببراعة وثبات جيد .
 × ضفر كان ممتازا رغم الهفوة المشتركة بينه وعلي جعفر في بداية المباراة كادت أن تكلف المريخ هدفا مبكرا .
 × خروج راجي عبد العاطي المبكر لخبط بناء المدير الفني للمباراة ، ولكن  الفريق تماسك وتفوق في كثير من الأوقات على الوفاق ، حتى سمعنا صافرات  الاستهجان من ديارالسطايفة هنا في أم درمان .
 × عجبني جدا لاعبو المريخ  عقب صافرة انتهاء الشوط الأول ، وهم يشيدون ببعض ويجددون اصرارهم على  مواصلة الاستبسال في شهامة جميلة ، توضح شعور اللاعبين بعظم المسؤولية .
 × الوفاق ليس هو الفريق الذي يخرج المريخ من الأبطال ولكنها كرة القدم .
 × لا نرى أي مبرر لدخول أمير كمال بالأمس ولا نفهم الفكري الإيميلي هذا.
 × راضون عما قدمه المريخ بالأمس رغم حزننا الكبير للخروج الذي لانستحقه .
 الذهبية الأخيرة  
 × وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح  الحزين ، نقول أن المريخ خرج من ملعبه وليس من ملعب سطيف .
*

----------


## الكردفانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					



باشر من مطار هواري بومدين
 بعثة الزعيم في طريقها للدوحة من الجزائر










الجماعه شغالين تجاره شاشات ولا شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاااااااااااااجل 

  الصحافة والمطبوعات توقف صحيفتي الأسياد وقوون
 ديربي سبورت :
 أصدر المجلس القومي للصحافة والمطبوعات قرارا اليوم يقضي بإيقاف كل من  صحيفتي الأسياد وقوون وذلك لمدة  يوم واحد على خلفية الشكاوى المقدمة ضد  الصحيفتين ويسري القرار إعتبارا من السبت القادم الموافق 23 أبريل الجاري
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
وسام الجدارة للنجوم

* عندما طالب لوك إيمال، المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء عدم الضغط علي اللاعبين، بل شكرهم علي ما يقدموه من نتائج ومستويات متباينة لانهم يلعبون وسط ظروف صعبة وبالغة التعقيد.

* وما قدمه نجوم المريخ بالامس امام وفاق سطيف يؤكد علي دعوة البلجيكي لوك إيمال، حيث ابرز النجوم وجها جميلا للزعيم وادوا مباراة حماسية من الطراز الرفيع.

* واكد المستوي الفني الرفيع للنجوم ان مباراة الخرطوم تحكمت فيها ظروف غامضة قادت الي النتيجة السلبية التي بدورها عقدت حسابات الاياب.وقادت الي خروج مشرف للمريخ من دوري أبطال أفريقيا كواحده من المفاجآت غير السارة للنسخة الحالية.

* حقيقة كان المريخ قريبا من قلب التوقعات ومغالطة كل التكهنات التي انبنت علي مباراة الذهاب، خاصة في الحصة الثانية من الجولة التي فرض فيها النجوم سيطرتهم علي كل تفاصيل المباراة.

* حتي في النصف الأول من المباراة، وبرغم التوهان الدفاعي في بعض الأحيان، الا ان المستوي العام بنظري كان لا بأس به، وكان في نهايته عبارة عن مقدمة جيدة للحصة الثانية.

* الظروف المحيطة بالفريق لا تتناسب ومردود اللاعبين العالي الذي يجعلنا نفخر بوجود لاعبين يحترمون الشعار الذي يرتدونه، وان معاناتهم المعلومة للجميع لم تؤثر علي احترامهم للمريخ.

* لم نغضب لخروج اللاعبين من دوري أبطال افريقيا برغم ان الوضع الطبيعي للفريق ان يكون بين الكبار، ولكن ليس هناك ما يجعل المريخ يجلس بين الكبار في ظل التردي الاداري الذي يعيشه النادي.

* بل نرفع قبعات الاحترام والتقدير لنجوم المريخ الذين تعالوا علي الأوضاع البائسة المحيطة بهم والسوء الاداري المتحكم في مفاصل العمل بالقطاع الرياضي علي وجه الخصوص...ونتمني لهم حظا اوفر علي مستوي دور الترضية لبلوغ مجموعات الكونفدرالية.

* أحبتي.. المريخ الآن فريق يضم مواهب نادرة علي مستوي اللاعبين الوطنيين والاجانب ويحتاج الي اضافات نوعية (فنيا) والي إدارة قادرة علي تهيئة أفضل الاوضاع لهم ليخرجوا مكنون مواهبهم.

* وجل نجوم الفريق من اصحاب الاعمار الصغيرة التي يرجي منها في المستقبل القريب ان توفر لهم المناخ الصحي لرعاية مواهبهم تلك بتوفير الاستقرار الشامل الذي يقود للبطولات.

* في ظل وجود لجنة التسيير الحالية وبذات الطريقة التي يدار بها الشأن المريخي علي كافة الاصعدة، وتحديدا علي صعيد الفريق الذي هو كل شئ في النادي لا يمكن ان يتقدم الفريق الا بروح اللاعبين فقط.!!

* لجنة غير قادرة على بث الطمأنينة بدواخل الاعبين، ولا يستطيع اعضاء اللجنة توفير ابسط مقومات الاستقرار لن تفيد الفريق بشئ بل ستدمر كل شئ..

* ونري أن استمرار هذه اللجنة بذات الكيفية التي يديرون بها المريخ الآن لن تمكن النجوم من تحقيق بعض الممكن محليا وقاريا.. وان الصبر علي هذه اللجنة حتي نهاية مايو يبدوا امرا شاقا جدا علي المريخ.

في نقاط

* خنق نجوم المريخ مستضيفهم.. وكادوا ان يقضوا علي طموحاتهم أمام جمهورهم لولا سوء الطالع احيانا والشفقة والاستعجال في احايين اخري.

* عودة جابسون سالمون للعب منحت وسط المريخ الأفضلية المطلقة ومثلت عودته الخبر السار للوك ايمال الذي عاني كثيرا في سبيل تدعم منطقة الوسط.

* المستوي الذي قدمه النجوم في الشوط الثاني، يصلح كقاعدة ينطلق منها المريخ لمستويات اكبر باذن الله.

* شجاعة لوك إيمال تبدت بوضوح عندما دفع بفريقه للهجوم الكامل مع التحفظ الدفاعي، وقد ظهر المريخ بشخصية طاغية اجبرت لاعبي الوفاق علي البقاء في مناطق دفاعهم كل زمن الحصة الثانية.

* التحية مثني وثلاث ورباع لنجوم المريخ علي ما قدموه ونقول لهم بالصوت العالي... شكرا فنحن نثق بكم.. ونحبكم جدا.

* من اعلنوا استقالاتهم وربطوا تقديمها عقب مباراة الامس نقول لهم.. نحن في الانتظار.. وشكرا لكم دام فضلكم...قدمتم ما تشكروا عليه.. وانتهي البيان!

*

----------


## elsmani ali

*لمن تقرع الاجراس ؟
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
حسن محمد حمد 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
..الكنت قايلو فات زمان ..!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
■ يقتعدون لك كل مرصد ..ويتربصون بك الدوائر ..يدفعون دم القلب ..يجلبون لبن الطير ..والنوق العصافير ..وصولا الي الشرك والتحالف مع عبدة الشيطان ..من الذين يتسفلون بما انزل علي الملكين ببابل هاروت وماروت ..ليقتلوك ..او يثبتوك ..او يهزموك ....!!
■آآوآآآه...وانت ..انت ..ايها الفارس المضرج بدماء الفداء ..والمثخن بجراحات التضحيات العظام ...تدوي رآياتك الحمر الشامخات ..يضوع من ثنياك عطر الرجولة ..يشدخ صوتك قبة السماء ..[نفديك بالروح ..يا موطنا] ..
■آآه آه ..يا مريخ ..يا شرفة التاريخ .. يا شرفة التاريخ ....اوآه ايها السادة .. ما الذي يمكننا ان نقوله ..بعد كل الذي تابعناه من رفاق سالم ..الافعوان الاسطوري ..امس ..؟؟
■ هل هي كرة القدم ...والروح الحمراء .. والفن ..والتاكتيك ..وشطارة الكوتشينغ ..ام شئ آخر ...؟؟
■ما الذي لم نجده من الفريق السوداني الاحمر ..من كل ذلك امس ..؟؟
■ ما الذي كان يمكن ان يقدمه غوارديولا .. او انشيلوتي ..او نجوم البايرن او اليوفي ..خارج ملعبهم تحت وطئة نتيجة تعادل 2/2 في عقر دارهم ..في ضيافة كرة تتزعم القارة ..ونادي كل ما نحمله عنه من ارث هو [الهروب الكبير] ..افضل من ما قدمه البلجيكي الرزين لوك ايمال ..و اخوة احمدضكر ..كوفي ..وجابسون ..وخميس وعلي الولد البقود تسعين...؟؟
■ والله ..والله ...والله ..لم تكن مباراة في كرة القدم ..باي حال ..وانما جمرة من النار ...قبل ان يدخلها المريخ ..ويخضعها لنواميسه ..ونسقه ..وفكره ..وطباع جيناته الموروثة النادرة ...
■ دعونا من التنظير ..والسفسطة .. وشقشقة عصافير الغابات العشوائية ..التي لا تنتهي ..هذه ...والله ..لا يوجد عاقل واحد كان سيقبل بالتحدي المميت الذي كان اقرب الي لعبة روليت ..[مخك والرصاصة] .. التي ادارها البلجيكي الاشطر ..السيد لوك ..متحاملا علي كل عوائق وسدود ..وازمات ومشاكل..تخنقه وتطحن لاعبيه ..منذ وصوله ..وحتي اللحظة ..وحتي غدا ...وبعده ايضا ..رغم كذب الكاذبين ...
■ و انت ..انت ..ايها المريخ .. 
من جاء مثلك ..؟؟ لا نادي ... 
من جاء بعدك ..؟؟ لا كيان ...
■ عفوا ..سادتي ..ما احسه الآن ..عصي جدا ..مثل ما كان يحسه الخبير البلجيكي الفذ ..لوك ايمال ..منذ ان انتهت مباراة الردكاسل بنتيجة مثقلة ...وامس ايضا بعد ان لمس حرص الحكم الغامبي المميت علي فرملة كل هجمات المريخ باحتساب مخالفات وهمية ..قبل نزول الكرة الي طمنطاشر السطايفة ..بخبث فات علي كثيرين من من لا يعرفون دقائق تفاصيل التفاصيل في كرة القدم ..والتي تكفي فيها صافرة خبيثة.. كتلك التي اوقفت هجمة تراوري مع قوس منطقة الجزاء السطيفية في الدقيقة 78 ..لتغيير نتيجة وتزييف بطل ..لان الحكم لا يستطيع منع تراوري من التسديد مباشرة واغتيال سطيف ..دون ان يحتك باي مدافع ..ولذا صفر ..والكرة في الهواء ..واراهن اي خبير ان بكاري قاسما غير نتيجة المباراة .. بفرملة خبيثة لاربع هجمات ..مريخية ..مبشرة قبل نزول الكرة حتي لا يدخل نفسه في حرج الغاء هدف صحيح كامل الشرعية ..واجزم ان كل احتجاجات تراوري شرعية جدا ..جدا ..وعادلة ..وان كل الذين قالوا بعدالة الغامبي امس ..يقارنونه بفظائع حكام صلاح صالح وحكام اتحاد حسن عبد السلام ..وليس بادائه الخبيث الانحياز امس..
■لا املك مساحة ..للتفاصيل ..لكنا ..نحمد الله ..سبحانه وتعالي حمدا لا يحصيه الا هو ..
■فلقد خرجت بالامس ..مملؤا بالحمد .. والرضا ..والسعادة ..والتوافق النفسي .. والذهني ..التام ..فقط ..لانني بعد اسلامي ...انتمي لهذا المريخ ... 
■ اتابع ..مدرجات سطيف ..وفاق الكحلة والبيضا..ملعب النار والانتصار ..فلا اجد الا قمصانا حمراء قانية ..تعود نسبا الي مريخ السودان ..وحده ...تبسط سطوتها ..بالطول ..بالعرض ..بالعمق ..ولا تجد من يردعها الا صافرة الغامبي الخبيث القذر .. او الحظ العاثر ..او سؤ الطالع ...
■ فخور انا بنصر الله ...لان ما اكدته امس عن عودة الحفظة الابرار لحماية المريخ بالقرآن ..ضد من تحالفوا مع عبدة الشيطان ..اثبتته كل دقائق الملحمة العربوافريقية التاريخية الخالدة ..بعد ان تحولت الي صراع نظيف في كرة قدم خالية من المؤثرات الزرقاء ..عفوا السوداء القذرة ..لاني انا من كتب ..ان كان رفاق (جابو)افضل من اخوة جمال سالم فليفوزوا عليهم ..بعيدا عن معينات اصحاب القلوب السوداء ...فهل فازوا عليهم حتي داخل ملعبهم يا صديقي..[ود عجيب..زعيم عشق الزعيم يجمعنا]..؟
■ الحمد لله ..الحمدلله ..قلنا منذ اولي متابعاتنا للبلجيكي ..ان الرجل الرزين .. يملك كل مقومات التقنيين الافذاذ ..وانه سيحقق رقما قياسيا في الحفاظ علي شباك فريقه ..
■ والان ..هل يعلم الذين يهاجمون مصلحة المريخ العليا عبر مدربه ..الحقيقة المذهلة التي يسجلها ايمال في تاريخ الكرة الافريقية ..الان ...
■ هدفا سطيف ..هنا بالردكاسل هما الوحيدان اللذان هزا شباك ..جمال سالم .. منذ ان تسلم البلجيكي ..تدريب الاحمر .. وحتي اللحظة ...وهذا رقم مستحيل حتي علي نوير ..بوفون ..تشيك ...وكل اساطين حراس المرمي في العالم ...
■ لاول مرة في تاريخ الشامبيونزليق القاري لا تهتز شباك المريخ في كل مبارياته خارج الارض .. ولاول مرة يلعب الاحمر منذ بداية الموسم وحتي فترة تسجيلات منتصف الموسم ..ولا يخسر لا محليا ..ولا قاريا ..والرقم مع ايميل مرشح للارتفاع ليحتل موقعه في موسوعة جنس للارقام القياسية ..
■عفوا ...
لم يترك لي ايميل ..وفرسانه الاشاوس شيئا ..كل التغييرات كانت 10 علي 10 .. وكل القرآءات كانت اصح من الصحيح ..ولولا اننا ظلمناه بامير دامر مساعد مدرب ..وهو يفتقر لكل ما له صلة بالوظيفة مما جعله يستغرق زمنا كثيرا ليتعرف علي قدرات نجومه..لما نافسه فريق في القارة السمراء ..
آخر الاجراس
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
الاكداس ...العارية...!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
■ قدمت هدية راقية ..لاحد المريخاب الذي ارسل لي خط صحيفة الرشيد عمر المتسخة ...الرهاقية ..
■ شكرته ..رغم انني لم استوعب المعني للخط ..لصحيفة العري الفكري والاخلاقي السافر ..المحمية ..ذلك انني درست العربية وتخرجت من اعلام جامعة السودان بالترجمة انكليزية ..وليس لي في هزاز ..و رزاز ..الهندوسية هذه ...
■ الهدية ..لانني ازددت سعادة بما قرأته من انحطاط واسفاف وقلة ادب وتقعر يشبه حقد هؤلاء..ولده هذا الالق الاحمر .. والاداء الرجولي ..والفكر الفني لربان السفينة البلجيكي الداهية ..الذي يعلم اهل الاكداس العارية ..اكتر من غيرهم ان [مساومته]علي الدوري الممتاز او درع الاستقلال مستحيل ..
■ ثم ..لانني ..لا اهتم لعويل الذين تفتك بشرايينهم نجاحات المريخ وتقودهم ملاحم الاحمر القارية الي طه بعشر او احمد شرفي ...مش كفاية ان تعلن المنسقة قرارها التاريخي بالتحول للتدريب .. ؟؟
■ وقطعا ..لن اهتم ..حتي لو نشر الرشيد عمر صورته الشخصية عاريا ..كخط رئيسي لاكداسه السافرة ..ليهون علي نفسه الغم الذي يفقده باقي رشده عندما يشهد بام عينيه شموخ وعظمة المريخ ..
■ واكتب يا الرشيد ما تقول هلالك ثاب هلالك ما بيثوب لو بلعولوا حجاب 
وقتين المريخ دق علي حارس سطيف الباب كايس للورق ..قلمك مليتو تراب..
جرس خاص
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
■ [الكنت قايلو فات زمان ..رجعت بي طعم الغنا ..
احلام صباي ..والذكريات ...
■..اوووه ...يا مريخ ...كم افتقد ابنك البار.. وعاشقك المدنف الحوت محمود عبدالعزيز ..في مثل ليلة امس ..في جزائر جميلة بوحيرد ..
■ كان يقابلني بابتسامته التي يحملها كل بياض سريرته ..مع علامة الابهام الي اعلي ..قبل ان يعانقني في صمت ...
■اللهم ارحم محمودا ...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
الوداع المر

* الحمد لله أولاً وأخيراً.

* الحمد لله الذي منحنا الانتصار.

* الحمد لله الذي وهبنا لحظات الزهو والفرح وأعطى للآخرين الانكسار.

* الحمد لله الذي نصر جند الزعيم.

* الحمد لله الذي منحنا الأنفاس لنشاهد المريخ يكتسب سطور التاريخ.

* الحمد لله الذي أجاد لنا بالعمر لنعانق أجمل لحظات كروية ستظل عالقة في أذهاننا ونرويها لأبنائنا.

* الحمد لله الذي أزاح عنا الغم والهم وجعلنا نسير في الشوارع مرفوعي الرأس.

* الحمد لله على نعمة التفوق وحصد النقاط.

* الحمد لله الذي جعل الزعيم خير سفير وممثل للكرة السودانية في أكبر المحافل الأفريقية.

* نجوم المريخ كانوا على قدر الثقة.

* لم يتوانوا في إسعاد الصفوة.

* وكانت ليلة الميلاد وكانت عودة الأمجاد.

* الان غيغر مدرب الوفاق أقر بصعوبة المهمة الا أن ما شاهده فاق حد الوصف.

* بعثة الوفاق تجولت بشارع النيل واستمتعت بحفل الشاب خالد بالساحة الخضراء.

* ومنحهم الزعيم مزيداً من الضيافة على المستطيل الاخضر.

* باجو ورفاقه يكرهون اليوم الذي أوقعهم في مواجهة الأحمر.

* وأعادهم إلى أهلهم عشاء يبكون.

* ومن الهزيمة لاذوا بالصمت

* وفي حالة رعب من المدينة وتراوري.

* وعلى خلفية لقاء المجموعات العام الماضي يستحضرون.

آخر الأصداء

* يا وفاق ماقلنا ليك المريخ فريق قاسي وصعب من أولو، ما رضيت كلامنا وجيت براك، أهو ده الغلبو اتحملو.

* السبت، أخضر لنا وأسود عليهم.

* السبت ليلة القبض على السطايفة.

* السبت غنينا وطربنا وغلبنا وفرحن.

* بالتماسك والاتفاق كسبنا الوفاق.

* عشنا في دنيا الصبايا والسعادة فتحنا بابها.

* الوفاق انضرب، مين اللي بعدو.

* نحن سجلنا التآلف في انفعالات الأجنة.

* نحن فوق عزنا قبائل مابتهزنا.

* ونشرب إن وردنا الماء زهواً ويشرب غيرنا كدراً وطيناً.

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تم اعادة برمجة مباریات المریخ علی النحو التالي

23 /4/المریخ الخرطوم الوطني استاد الهلال عصرا (السبت )
26/4 المریخ وهلال کادقلی بکادقلی
29/4 المریخ وهلال الابیض الابیض
2/5 المریخ واهلی عبره با لقلعه الحمراء
10/5 المریخ والاهلی شندی بشندی
ولم تحدد مباراة الهلال الاخیره
مع العلم ان للمریخ مباراة فی كاس السودان مع ود نوباوی


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*هيثم صديق  

من هنا وهناك

الابطال تتنفس الصعداء


وخرج البطل الحقيقي

عنترة الاندية قتله اعمي

في ذمتكم وفاق امس ده كان بشوف

تطفيش فعل الطيش

فعل المريخ كل شئ

ما خيب لنا ظن

ولا بخل ببسالة ولا بفن

احرج عشرات الالاف

اخرج نفسه باخطا?

بيده لا بيد عمرو

عمرو المسكين لم يصدق

مارس كل ما يمكن لقتل الوقت

حتي كاد ان يفعل ما فعله المسطول

جا? يقتل زوجته خت لها المسدس في الشوربة

سم

خرج المريخ مأسوفا عليه...

ما بتدي حريف

خيب كل التوقعات

حتي من بعض انصاره...

خيب كل اماني الشمات

لم يعوا رغم التكرار

ان المريخ غير

لحمه مر

كما اخبرناكم قبلا

لعب امس مباراة للتاريخ

اجبر السطايفة علي الوقف حتي اخر ثانية

سافر جهرة.. وصمد جهرة

وهبط مكللا بالغار

قهر ظروفه كله ما بد? منها وما خفي

لكن روح الفنلة صارت ملاكه الحارس علي الدوام

وصفحته الناصعة مطعمة ضد التدنيس

سيلعب في الكونفدرالية بلا خجل.. فلم يهبط اليها الا بتحيز حكام

لكنه لم يكن ابدا من فصيلة الحمام

كان صقرا مجنحا

وموقعة الامس تثبت ذلك وتحكيه

ولو وجد بعض استقرار لما وفق الوفاق في التغلب عليه بالاهداف

مبروك هي ما يجب ان نقولها للاعبين

للمجموعة التي زرعت الخوف في الجزائر والثقة قي اهل السودان

اننا بقية امة لا تعرف الانسحاب وكان شعار الابطال في كرري تموا الفرقة لما كان المدفع يمسح صفا كاملا من الرجال

هذا القميص الاحمر خلق للقنيص

فلا يرتدينه الا صياد

وتنجو الطرائد او تسقط

لكن سهم الكسعي ليس عندنا ولا ندامته

ندامي نحن بخمر المريخ

تدور علينا الكؤوس ونفوز بها

ترك الخوف لغيره والقلق لسواه

فلتنتظر الجماهير ابطالها فلا لوم عليهم

لننظر الي الكنفدرالية بذات الحلم القريب

Yes we can
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مكسيم يكشف اسرار خلافه مع ادارة الهلال

عاد اللاعب مكسيم للمشاركة في تمارين الهلال وخاطب زملائه اللاعبين ِوسرد لهم ما حدث مؤخراً مؤكداً بانه معهم وسيكون أكثر التزاماً خلال المرحلة المقبلة .. والمعلوم ان لاعبي الهلال الكبار قد تدخلوا لأجل احتواء مشكلة اللاعب مكسيم التي تفجرت مؤخراً وبعد اجتماعهم مع اللاعب للمشاركة في مران وكشف اللاعب عن وجود مشكلة مع الادارة المتمثلة في قطاع الكرة وانه سيواصل التدربيات لحين وصول رئيس النادي للجلوس معه .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
العتب مرفوع
هيثم كابو
ردع السطايفة والثأر للوصايفة !


* تعودنا دائماً في يوم الملاحم الإفريقية الكبيرة أن نستفهم عبر هذه المساحة متساءلين بقولنا : من غير نجوم الزعيم يستحق أن تغني الشاعرة زينب بت الشوبلي في حضرتهم وتمجد معاركهم وتشدو بأسمائهم وتترنم في إقدامهم لتصدح منشدة :

انا ليهم بقول كلام

دخلوها وصقيرها حام

سم اب درق البصقع

جدرى القيح البفقع

(ضربك) مانع برجع

(الزعيم) فى شطارتو مبدع ..!!

* الزعيم تعود على عمل البدع، وامتاع الشوف والسمع ..!!

* والحديث عن أغنيات الحماسة دائماً ما يذكرنا بالفنانة ندى القلعة صاحبة الأغنية الشهيرة (بيت "هلالك" ما تخلي .. ولعي "الكشافات" وأمسكي في) ..!!

* انا نميت جبت غناكم .. يا "الصفوة" هوي براكم .. البدوركم تراكم حلق الطير لى غداكم الصف العامر يرجاكم .. اتباشروا لي بلاكم واركزوا زينب وراكم ..!!

* طالما أن زينب موجودة فما أجمل النزال الإفريقي مع زيادة خطرفات اعلام الهلال الذي ضل الطريق وفقد البوصلة والمدرب، وغرق في (النيل) ولن يتوازن قريباً فما زال ينقص فريقه الكثير ..!

* ونعود للشاعرة المجيدة زينب بابكر عبد الله الشوبلي صاحبة أغنية (عجبوني تيراني) التي كتبتها بعد أن نشب صراع بين عشيرتها وعائلة أخرى تقيم حول منطقة أم مغد بمركز الكاملين وذلك بسبب خلاف حول بعض الأراضي بالمنطقة، لتتصاعد الوتيرة وتتحول الي قتال بين الطرفين حيث حشد أهل زينب فرسانهم، وكذلك فعل الطرف الآخر وحينها شاهدت (بت الشوبلي) تلك (العركة) فأنشدت مادحة أهلها وأبناء عشيرتها في نص ندخل عليه بعض التغييرات (المريخية) ليصبح :

ماشفنا الاسد بلاعب الجاموس

وماشفنا (الزعيم) بدخلو عرق السوس

عجبوني تيراني ياقاصدين لماي انا طرقوا لساني

مك ود مكوك من أربعين طاقيه

و(ناس العقرب) قبيل جابوها بالزنديه

عجبوني تيراني ياقاصدين لماي انا طرقوا لساني

حلال المضيق وقت الخيول يتشبكن

(قاهر للخصوم) قشاش دموع الببكن .!

* البكاء اليومين دي كتير و(هروب المدربين) اكتر ..!

* وأصوات البكاء والنحيب تسد شوارع العرضة شمال، وتتجه ملاحقة طارق العشري بالقنوات المصرية و(حوالينا ما علينا) ..!

* ينازل المريخ مساء اليوم وفاق سطيف الجزائري في اياب دور الستة عشر ببطولة الأندية الأبطال؛ و(لا عزاء لكشافات الكاردينال) ..!

* الذين فرحوا لتعادل السطايفة مع المريخ بالقلعة الحمراء؛ وراهنوا على فقدان الزعيم لفرصة التأهل عليهم أن يتركوا (فقدان الفرص) جانباً ويحدثونا عن (فقدان المدربين) ..!

* يا مزمل : الوصايفة ديل بكرة بنشروا إعلان (شهادة فقدان مدرب) للتعاقد مع بديل وربطه بالصواميل ..!

* لو (الصواميل) ما اتسرقت دا كملو ما كان حصل ..!

* الزعيم قادر على نزع بطاقة التأهل من الجزائر ؛ و(الكبير كبير وناس المواسير محتاجين صواميل) ..!

* إن كانت فرق شمال إفريقيا تمثل عقدة حقيقية للكرة المصرية، فإن المريخ الآن أصبح عقدة لأندية شمال إفريقيا حتى وإن تعادل مع الوفاق بملعبه، ودونكم ما فعله العام الماضي بالكماشة الجزائرية وقهره للترجي الذي أرسله الزعيم غير مأسوف عليه للكونفدرالية ..!

* وفاق سطيف الذي تعادل مع المريخ بالقلعة سبقه الزعيم لهذه النتيحة العام الماضي بسطيف وسط دهشة الوصيف ..!

* فر العشري من الهلال، ومن قبله فر الهلال من وفاق سطيف ..!

* قلنا من قبل أن نتائج كرة القدم الطبيعية والمعروفة للجميع لا تخرج عن دائرة النصر والهزيمة والتعادل، ولكن غير الطبيعي حقاً هو هروب الأندية من أداء المباريات كما فعل الهلال عام 2008 دون إعتبار لما يترتب على ذلك (الهروب) من تبعات تمس سمعة وإسم ومكانة السودان، و(لا خير في الألسنة التي تتطاول متناسية أرشيف فضائحها الأسود الملئ بالزوغان) ..!

* طيران وهروب مدرب وفرار فريق وزوغان ..!

* لا يمكن لنا أبداً أن نكابر أو ننكر حقيقة أن ما فعله الهلال (يوم الهروب العظيم) برفضه السفر للجزائر لأداء مباراة الإياب أما وفاق إسطيف بالبطولة العربية لا يعتبر فضيحة كبرى تتجاوز الوصايفة لتمس كل فريق سوداني، واليوم مطلوب من المريخ للمرة الثانية (إعادة تصحيح الأوضاع) والثأر من جديد للهلال الذي ستظل فضيحة الزوغان ترافقه على مر التاريخ ..!

* غايتو يا بكري الليلة مهمتكم كبيرة و(كلو من الوصايفة السودوا وش القبيلة) ..!

* ما دخل أبناء الزعيم مباراة إلا ووضعوا المريخ أمام أعينهم زوداً عن الشعار ورغبة في الإنتصار، ولكننا نناشد رفاق راجي هذه المرة بأن يضعوا في حساباتهم الهلال وما تعرض له على يد وفاق سطيف من سحق وهروب وإذلال وفرار ..!

* الندية بين قطبي الكرة السودانية، لا تلغي واجب المريخ في الثأر للهلال من فضيحة الهروب من وفاق سطيف، و(إن كنا قد فعلنا ذلك العام الماضي فلا تزال أمامنا مهمة تأكيد الجدارة أمام الأندية الحزائرية ورفع رأس كرة القدم السودانية) ..!

* سمعة البلد فوق لكل حاجة ..(لازم الناس تكون عندها وطنية) ..!

* عارفين الوصايفة ديل عصروا علي البلد شديد لكن نسوي شنو ..(نصبر وبس) ..!

* كملنا الصبر والجماعة ما كملوا الصفر ..!

* طيب .. ما علينا .. نرجع لسمعة البلد الكروية وسحق وفاق سطيف من جديد لمسح صورة الفضائح الهلالية ...!

* يا جماعة ردع السطايفة ونزع بطاقة التأهل بهمنا كتير، لكن كمان مسح فضائح الهلال بهمنا أكتر ..!

* يا مزمل : صعب نمسح فضائح الهلال من هروب وهزائم متلاحقة وشردة مدرب، لكن الواجب كمان نساعد حالياً بالبنقدر عليهو و(الجايات أكتر من الرايحات، وما تعصروا علينا شديد والعافية درجات) ..!

* يا شباب .. لو ختيتوا الليلة الهلال قدام عيونكم بتموتوا موت، لانو الحصل للوصايفة من وفاق سطيف لا برضي عدو لا صليح و(قعد فضائح للتاريخ) ..!

* مهمة الزعيم اليوم تتجاوز الدفاع عن شعار فريقه لكنس أثار هزائم الآخرين ..و(لا يهمك يا مريخ فهذه ضريبة الريادة وقدر صناع التاريخ) ..!

* يا محمد عبد الماجد : فرحتوا بتعادل الوفاق بأم درمان لكن الليلة ما تقيفوا معانا قيفوا مع نفسكم لأننا داخلين نمسح شوية من الفضائح الموثقة عنكم ...!

* بمناسبة التوثيق : الكاميرات فيها جديد لأنو هروب العشري فجأة غيّر الشريط ..!؟

* اقول ليك حاجة يا عقرب : سيبك من إزالة فضائح الهلال وألعب كورتك وبس لأننا لو فتحنا الباب دا ما بنسدا، و(الوصايفة ديل هزائمهم كتيرة وفضائحهم ما بتتعد) ..!

* طيب .. سيبونا من الصفرنجية ودعواتكم بتأهل الزعيم في ملحمة من ملاحمه الإفريقية ..!

نقش أخير

يا (سيدة) جُرِي القدح للأسد الما إنفضح

(الزعيم) مما قام قرح

بحر المالح طفح



*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*تسلموا زعماء 
هاردلكم المجنونه ابت 
خيرا فى غيرا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله ابو وائل
ارتفع سقف طموحات المريخاب

[هبط المريخ الي الكونفدرالية لكنه اسهم في رفع سقف طموحات المريخاب في الظفر بلقب البطولة.
[كثيرون من “الشمّات” كانوا يحلمون بهزيمة قياسية للاحمر بالجزائر لكن المستوي الذي ظهر به رفاق “ضفر” اصابهم بالدهشة وكادت قلوبهم تتوقف عن النبض .
[مرمي وفاق سطيف الجزائري كان مهددا بالاهتزاز اكثر من مرمي خاصة في الشوط الثاني وتسبب لاعبو الاحمر في حبس انفاس الاعداد المهولة من جماهير السطايفة التي لم تتنفس الصعداء الا حينما اطلق قاضي الجولة عن نهايتها.
[عموما ودع المريخ الابطال من الدور الثاني لكنه تحوّل الي دور الترضية من “الكونفدرالية”.
[سقف طموحات المريخاب ارتفع الي الظفر باللقب باعتبار ان الخبرات التي اكتسبها لاعبو الاحمر من خلال مباريات الابطال بجانب الدروس التي استفاد منها الجهاز الفني جميعها ترفع من حظوظ المريخ في التربع علي عرش فرق الكونفدرالية.
[نعلم ان ما نكتبه لا يعجب البعض ولكن لهؤلاء نقول “موتوا بغيظكم” لان المريخ ليس الهلال!!!!
[هلالكم ودع من الدور الاول والمريخ تنازل عن الابطال بسبب خطأ فردي ليتحول الي البطولة الثانية.
[موتوا بغيظكم لان “الرجفة” ستتواصل من جانبكم طوال الفترة القادمة .
[الفرق بينكم والمريخ ان الاحمر لن يدعكم تستمتعون بشماتتكم لان فرصته في الوصول للنهائي صارت اكبر عقب تحوله لبطولة الاتحاد الافريقي.
[لن يغمض لكم جفن ولن يرتاح لكم بال والمارد الاحمر يشارك في الكونفدرالية.
[الفرق بين المارد الاحمر وفريقكم يتمثل في ممارسة الازرق للفرجة فيما لايزال الاحمر داخل السباق الافريقي ومرشحا بقوة للظفر باللقب.
[اتوقع ان اتعرض للشتم او السب من اصحاب الافق الضيق لكننا لا اتوقف عند تلك المحطة التي تجاوزها الزمن.
[جمهور المريخ سيحرص علي استقبال البعثة العائدة نهار اليوم ليؤكد دعمه ومساندته للابطال.
[فرق شاسع بين جمهور “الصفوة” الذي يقف بجانب اللاعبين ويحرص علي استقبالهم وبين جمهور اخر يتصارع مع بعضه ويشتبك معه بالمدرجات دون ان يولي اللاعبين اهمية .
[ما تزعلوا يا جماعة لان المريخ غير وجمهوره غير!!!!
[المريخ لا يصل مرحلة اشتباك جمهوره لانه لا يزال ينافس افريقيا.
[ارتفعت نسب الطموحات.

*

----------

